# التلوث البترولي وكل ما يختص بالسلامة في عمليات النفط



## فرقد ش ن ج (17 يناير 2010)

الحرائق و الانفجارات في المنشآت النفطية​ 
تعتبر مخاطر حدوث الحرائق والانفجارات في جميع مراحل الصناعة النفطية أحد أهم الأخطار الجدية التي تدرس إجراءات التحكم بها إداريا وهندسيا قبل تأسيس أي مشروع نفطي وهندسي ، وذلك لأن النفط ومشتقاته (أو الغاز) من المواد التي يترافق استخدامه دائما مع خطر الاشتعال والانفجار .
 لذلك تعمد الشركات المتخصصة في الصناعة النفطية إلى توفير كل وسائل الوقاية من الحريق وتأمين كافة التجهيزات اللازمة لحماية العمال في أمكنة عملهم وسكنهم من خطر حدوث الحريق . ولاسيما القريبة من خزانات تجميع البترول ومستودعات الغاز في الحقول النفطية أو تلك المجاورة لخطوط النقل ومرافئ التصدير.
ولا تقتصر حوادث الحريق على إحداث الأضرار المادية ويمكن أن تترافق بأضرار بشرية وبيئية كارثية، كما يحصل عندما تتحطم ناقلات النفط في البحار والمحيطات أو تنفجر آبار النفط أو الغاز أثناء حفرها أو الإنتاج منها . ولعل أقرب حادثه تاريخيا ما حدث في الكويت أثناء العدوان العراقي (تم تدمير وإحراق ما يزيد عن 670 بئرا نفطية ، وتركت نيرانها مشتعلة تنفذ سمومها في الجو ، كما ترسبت منها كميات هائلة من النفط الخام شكلت بعد إطفاء الحرائق ما أطلق عليها فيما بعد "البحيرات النفطية" ، تجاوز عددها 300 بحيرة . وغطت مساحة ما يزيد عن (49 كيلومترا مربعا) ، وبكتلـة تزيـد عـن 40 مليون طن ).
​1-1- حرائق خزانات الوقود:
توجد هذه الخزانات لدى الشركات النفطية ومصانع الطاقة ومستودعات الوقود، وتستخدم هذه الخزانات لتخزين المواد البترولية، وتبني عادة فوق سطح الأرض بشكل اسطواني أفقي أو اسطواني عمودي
1-1-1- أنواع الخزانات النفطية والحواجز
  أ- خزانات السطح الثابت: ويكون مخروطي الشكل، ويتم بناؤه ولحامه على شكل قطع، ليكون في الأخير خزان ذات سعة ومقاس معين، ويزود كل خزان بسلم معدني، ويدهن السطح بالألمنيوم وذالك لتكوين طبقة عاكسة لأشعة الشمس التي تؤثر على تبخر المواد المخزونة، ويوجد لكل خزان من هذا النوع صمام أمان لتصريف الضغط الزائد إلى الخارج أو معادلة الضغط داخل الخزان لدى انخفاضه، ويخزن عادة في هذا النوع من الخزانات المواد البترولية ذات درجات وميض عالية نظرا لقلة تبخرها تفاديا لحدوث الانفجارات مثل الزيوت الثقيلة والديزل والإسفلت ويمكن تخزين زيوت خفيفة في مثل هذه الخزانات ولكن بعد أخذ الاحتياطيات الكافية لمنع دخول الهواء واختلاطه مع بخار السائل المتصاعد مما يتسبب في تكوين مزيج قابل للاشتعال أو الانفجار. 
 ب – خزانات السطح العائم: صممت أسطح هذه الأنواع من الخزانات، حيث تكون متحركة، حسب كمية المخزون وما يطرأ علية من ارتفاع وانخفاض أثناء عملية التفريغ، لذاك تم تزويد جوانب السطح العائم بجوانات مطاطية لتجنب احتكاك معدن - معدن عند حركة السطح المحورية، كما يمنع هذا النوع من التصميم خطر اختلاط أبخرة السائل المخزون مع الهواء الخارجي حيث أنه 
 لا يسمح لهذه السوائل بالبخر إلا بكميات قليلة بحيث يتم تلافي أخطار اختلاطها بالهواء الخارجي، وبهذا يمكن تفادي حوادث الانفجار أو الاشتعال، كما يوجد على كل خزان من هذا النوع سلم حديدي يصل إلى سطح الخزان، وتخزن في هذا النوع من الخزانات المواد البترولية ذات درجات وميض مختلفة. 
 ج- حواجز الخزانات: تصمم هذه الحواجز لحفظ أي مادة تتسرب من داخل الخزان أو تفيض على ظهر الخزان ، سواء كانت هذه المادة مشتعلة أو غير مشتعلة، ومنعها من الانتشار إلى خزانات أخرى، كما أنها تقوم بحفظ مواد الإطفاء داخل الحاجز أثناء أعمال المكافحة، وتمنع تسرب وانتشار بقعة الحريق، حتى لا يمتد الحريق إلى الخزانات الأخرى، وتصمم هذه الحواجز بحيث تتسع لمحتويات الخزان داخل الحاجز، إلا أن سعة بعضها تقل عن استيعاب كمية المخزون، لذا فانه في حالة فيضان الخزان يجب سحب أكبر كمية ممكنة من المادة المتجمعة داخل الحاجز. وتقسم الحواجز إلى نوعان يحتوي البعض منها على عدد من الخزانات قد يصل إلى أربعة، أو أكثر، حسب حجم الخزانات بحيث يتسع كل حاجز للكمية المخزونة داخل الخزانات، وأنواع الحواجز هي: 
- الحاجز الترابي: وهو حاجز يبني من التراب بارتفاع معين، وفي قليل من الأحيان يوضع طبقة من الإسفلت على ظهر هذا الحاجز لمنع انهياره، ولكن هناك خطر من اشتعال هذه الطبقة.
-  الحاجز الأسمنتي: عبارة عن حاجز من الاسمنت المسلح بارتفاع حوالي مترين، وذلك لغرض الاحتفاظ بالمواد المنسابة من الخزان المحترقة ليتم حصرها ومكافحتها داخل الحاجز لمنع انتشار الحريق، كما يوجد فتحات تصريف في جدران الحاجز لتصريف الماء الزائد المستعملة في مكافحة الحريق. 

 2-1-1 – طرق مكافحة حرائق خزانات النفط: 
 تعتبر حرائق الخزانات من الحرائق الخطيرة خصوصا إذا لم تكافح في بدايتها، ويحتمل أن يحدث الحريق في داخل الخزان أو خارجة نتيجة اندلاع السائل أو في حالة تكوين خليط من بخار المادة المخزونة واتحاده مع أكسجين الهواء مع وجود مصدر حراري، ومن خلال عدة تجارب ودراسات فقد أتضح أن لهذا النوع من الحريق ظواهر تنتج عنه أثناء المكافحة تم تمييزها بالأشكال التالية :
o ظاهرة فوران خزانات النفط
o ظاهرة سيلان السائل المشتعل على الجدران 
o ظاهرة انفجار خزانات النفط 
وسندرس آلية حدوث كل من هذه الظواهر ووسائل الحماية والمكافحة.

2-1-1 -1- ظاهرة فوران خزانات النفط
: وهو خروج أو اندفاع جزء من المادة المحترقة تحت ضغط مرتفع وانتشارها حول الخزان والحواجز .
آلية حدوث الفوران: عند احتراق خزان الزيوت الثقيلة، أو الزيت الخام ،ترتفع حرارة الزيت أسفل الطبقة المشتعلة وتنتشر الحرارة باتجاه الأسفل .أي تتشكل طبقة التمدد الحراري تحت الزيت أو النفط الخام المحترق باتجاه المياه أسفل الخزان، ومع الزمن ترتفع حرارة جبهة الامتداد وتؤدي لتبخر الماء المبعثر على الحد الفاصل (زيت- ماء) ، تصعد فقاعات البخار نحو الأعلى عبر الزيت ويزداد حجمها وعندما تصل إلى ارتفاع ضغط الفقاعات اقل من ارتفاع السائل فوقها تنفجر معطية حجم ظاهري للنفط يتزايد باستمرار ويسيل على الجدران وصولا إلى جدران الحواجز . وعند اختراق طبقة المياه وغليانها، يتم اتحاد كمية أكبر من الفقاعات تصعد على شكل وسائد بخارية تندفع عند اقترابها من السطح قاذفة معها كمية النفط الملتهبة الواقعة فوقها إلى مسافات قد تتجاوز الحواجز الإسمنتية أو الترابية حول الخزان .
- وسائل منع ظاهرة الفوران:
من مخاطر حدوث هذه الظاهرة إمكانية إصابة عناصر الإطفاء وتدمير معداتهم بالكتل المندفعة و اتساع رقعة الحريق إلى خارج الحواجز والى الخزانات المجاورة مما يؤدي لتفاقم المشكلة وتعقيد عمليات السيطرة .
إن فهم هذه الظاهرة يساعد في منع حدوثها ، أي إذا تمكنا من تصريف المياه أسفل الخزان قبل وصولها إلى درجة الغليان مع إيقاف عملية التصريف بعد انتهاء كمية المياه لتجنب خروج الزيت .
 ومن الأفضل أن تتم السيطرة على صمام التصريف آليا ويدويا .
- إجراءات السيطرة على ظاهرة الفوران: 
- التصرف عند حدوث هذه الظاهرة: 
· حفر خندق أو بناء حواجز لتوجيه الزيوت الفائرة في اتجاه معين. 
· مراعاة عدم وجود مياه على الأرض المحيطة بالخزان حتى لا تأتي عليها الزيوت المحترقة وتسبب فورانا آخر. 
· مراعاة وضع الاطفائيين والمعدات على مسافات آمنه من الخزان المحترق 
· إنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه من السوائل غير المشتعلة قبل وصول النيران إليها. 
- عند القيام بأعمال مكافحة الحريق:
· عدم رش المياه على سطح السائل المشتعل إطلاقا وتفادي رش الماء من الفتحات الموجودة على الخزان ويرش الماء على جوانب الخزان فقط لتبريده. 
· إدخال الرغوة مباشرة عند نقطة معينة في الخزان عن طريق سيارات الإطفاء عبر خطوط الرغوة المصممة لذالك مع تشغيل أنظمة الرغوة، وتوجيه مدافع التبريد الثابتة على جدران الخزان من الخارج لغرض التبريد وإنقاص الحرارة إلى أدنى معدل مع محاولة تشكيل ستارة من الماء الضبابي حول الخزانات المجاورة لمنع وصول النار أو انتقال الحرارة لها. 
· يجب على الاطفائيين أن يقفوا فوق حاجز الخزان أو خارجة عن طريق نقطة ارتكاز لهم وأن لا ينزلوا داخلة بجانب الخزان، وبنفس الطريقة بالنسبة لمهام ومعدات الإطفاء. 

2-1-1 -2- ظاهرة سيلان السائل المشتعل على الجدران:
تعريف: فيضان المواد المخزونة وانسكابها على جوانب الخزان ، ولكنها ليست بقوة ظاهرة الفوران، وفي هذه الحالة يسيل السائل المشتعل على جوانب الخزان إلى أسفل وينتشر على الجوانب لمسافة قليلة حول الخزان. 
 آلية حدوث السيلان:
 تحدث هذه الظاهرة بنفس آلية الفوران ‘ لكن دون تشكل وسائد بخارية ( أي دون اندفاع كتل ملتهبة )عادة عند اشتعال الخزانات الممتلئة بالنفط الخام والزيوت الرطبة التي تحتوي على كمية من الماء ، وكذالك عند استخدام الرغوة على سطح السائل المشتعل أو من رذاذ ماء التبريد
 ويمكن أن تحدث نتيجة غليان الزيت وقذف جزء منه إلى جوانب الخزان
 يمكن التعرف على ظاهرة السيلان من خلال تدفق المادة بهدوء على جوانب الخزان مترافق مع صوت الاشتعال المميز . 
  كيفية تلافي حدوثها ومكافحتها: 
- تبريد جوانب الخزان المشتعل عند السطح قدر المستطاع. 
- ضخ كمية من مخزون خزان السائل المشتعل إلى خزان آخر. 

 2-1-1 -3- ظاهرة انفجار الخزانات:
يحدث الانفجار خزانات النفط عند توفر مزيج من الهواء وبخار المادة النفطية المخزنة قابلا للانفجار ،ويمكن أن يحدث الانفجار على شكلين. 
1 – انفجار كلي: وتحدث هذه الظاهرة من الخزانات ذات السطح الثابت، حيث يكون الخزان ممتلئ ويوجد فراغ بين سطح السائل المخزون ويحتوي هذا الفراغ علي أبخرة السائل المخزون، وكذالك نتيجة العوامل التالية: 
- تخزين المواد الخفيفة في هذا النوع من الخزانات. 
- تجمع الأبخرة بين سطح السائل والغطاء. 
- درجة الحرارة المحيطة بالخزان. 
- تأثير الكهرباء الساكنة أثناء عمليات تفريغ أو تعبئة الخزان. 
- خلط مادة أخرى ساخنة مع المخزون. 
 2- انفجار جزئي : يحدث الانفجار الجزئي عندما تدخل كمية الهواء عن طريق صمام الأمان، فتكون طبقة عليا وطبقة سفلى بالفراغ بين سطح السائل وسطح الخزان والطبقة العليا تتكون من مزيج من الهواء والبخار القابل للانفجار بينما الطبقة السفلى القريبة من سطح السائل تكون مشبعة ببخار السائل المخزون، فعند وصول شراره إلى داخل الخزان فان الطبقة العليا تنفجر فقط ونتيجة للانفجار الجزيء تدخل كميه من الهواء إلى الطبقة السفلى وتكون مزيجا من البخار والهواء قابل للانفجار ويحدث انفجار آخر......وهكذا . 
- الاحتياطيات الواجب اتخاذها لمنع الانفجار: عند حدوث حريق في أحد الخزانات فانه يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطيات التالية لمنع انفجار خزانات أخرى قريبة: 
- يجب إغلاق جميع فتحات الخزانات المجاورة للخزان المشتعل أو أن تعزل بوضع بطانيات أسبستس مبللة عليها. 
- تبريد أي وعاء مقفل وإبعاده عن المنطقة إذا كان ممكنا. 
- تبريد الخزانات المجاورة والقريبة من مكان الحريق أو تفريغ محتوياتها في خزانات أخري بعيدة عن الأخطار. 
- ملء الفراغ الذي يحتوي على أبخرة السائل المخزون ببخار الماء أو بغازات أخرى غير قابله للاشتعال مثل غاز النتروجين وطرد الأبخرة الخطرة. 
 4-2-1-1- حرائق السطح الثابت:
وهي تحدث نتيجة تكون خليط من بخار المادة المخزونة والهواء الجوى فوق سطح المادة المخزونة مع وجود مصدر حراري. 
وسائل مكافحة حرائق السطح الثابت: 
- عزل مصدر الوقود . 
- تشغيل شبكة التبريد الثابتة حول الخزان المحترق والخزانات المجاورة له. 
- إدخال الرغوة إلى داخل الخزان بواسطة الشبكة أو سيارة الإطفاء عبر جهاز الرغوة الخاص بالخزان مع التبريد على جدران الخزان المحترق والمجاور له وتشكيل ستاره من ضباب الماء لمنع انتقال النار أو الحرارة للخزانات المجاورة. 
- محاولة التبريد على المعدات والأفراد بواسطة ضباب الماء. 
- تصريف المياه المتجمعة داخل حاجز الخزان. 
- الاستمرار في رش الماء حتى بعد إخماد الحريق إلى أن يتم التأكد من أن إمكانية اشتعال الحريق لن تعود. 
5-2-1-1- حرائق السطح العائم:
لا يوجد في مثل هذا النوع من الخزانات فراغ بين سطح السائل المخزون والسطح العائم لأن السطح يجثم مباشرة فوق سطح السائل ولا يترك مجالا لتبخر السائل المخزون ولذلك فأنه لا يوجد خطر الانفجار، والخطر الموجود في هذه الخزانات هو تسرب السائل من مكان التقاء السطح العائم بجدار الخزان. 
  وسائل مكافحة حرائق السطح العائم: 
- إدخال الرغوة على أطراف السطح من أعلى ظهر الخزان بواسطة شبكة الرغاوى أو سيارة الإطفاء عن طريق جهاز الرغاوى الخاص بمكافحة حرائق الخزانات. 
- استعمال البودرة الكيميائية الجافة أو غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون وذالك باستخدام طفايتين بودرة مبتدئتين من نقطه واحدة ويعمل كل في اتجاه معاكس للآخر والسير حول إطار السطح الخارجي إلى أن يتم إخماد الحريق بالتقاء الاثنين إذا أمكن في بداية الحريق دون إن يشكل خطرا على حياة الاطفائيين. 
- استعمال مدافع الحريق للتبريد على جوانب الخزان مع مراعاة عدم توجيه الماء على سطح الخزان، إذ قد يؤدي ذلك إلى انتشار السائل المحترق على السطح أو تكسير لطبقات الرغوة. 
- توجيه مدافع التبريد على الخزان وتشكيل ستائر الماء بين الخزانات المجاورة.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي فرقد
مشاركة متميزة


----------



## علي حسين اليحيا (18 يناير 2010)

*أشكر كل القائمين على هذا البرنامج*​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (18 يناير 2010)

*السلامه في مستودعات النفط*

السلامة في العمل بالمنشئات النفطية

الأهداف الإستراتيجية

• حماية الأرواح والممتلكات من أخطار الكوارث.
• تقليل الخسائر إلى أدنى حد ممكن عند حدوث الكوارث.
• تقديم الدعم اللازم والفعال للبيئة المجاورة.
• الإسراع في إعادة الإصلاح عقب الكوارث لتأكد من الاستمرار المبكر للحياة اليومية والإنتاج.
• تقوية الروح المعنوية للعاملين بوجود القدرة على التعامل مع الكوارث والحد من أثارها.

أنواع الكوارث المتوقعة


الأخطار الحربية وعمليات التخريب لمنشآت.
الكوارث التي يحدثها الإنسان، من حوادث النقل و التلوث الكيميائي.
الكوارث الطبيعية مثل ( سيول – فيضانات – جفاف وتصحر – أوبئة – آفات زراعية – زلازل وبراكين وانهيارات – حرائق نفط أو منتجات نفطية أو مروج وأعشاب بالمناطق المحيطة نتيجة الجفاف بعد موسم الربيع).
أسباب الحوادث الرئيسة:

• أثبتت الإحصائيات أن مسببات الحوادث توزع عادةً بين: 

1. 88% جراء أخطاء بشرية.
2. 10% أخطاء ميكانيكية وآلية.
3. 2% أخطاء موزعة علي عوامل مجهولة.

1. الأخطاء البشرية قد تكون بسبب أحد العوامل الآتية: -

1-1. الإرهاق، الاغترار، التحمس والاندفاع الزائد أو المبالغ به، انفلات الأعصاب، عدم الاكتراث، القلق، المرض، عدم الرغبة بالعمل.
1-2. العوامل الأخرى: 
2-1-1. الاختيار الصحيح و المناسب للعاملين, (الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب).
2-1-2. قلة أو انعدام التدريب، اللا تنظيم، التهور , عدم التخصص.

كما تتأثر الأسباب الرئيسة للحوادث بما يلي:

أسباب شخصية -

قدرة أو إمكانيات غير كافية وقد تكون (طبيعية , سيكولوجية , نفسية). 
نقص أو قصور في المعرفة أو التعليم أو التدريب.
الإجهاد وقد يكون (عضلي، فسيولوجي، ذهني، نفسي).
نقص أو قصور في المهارة.
قلة التهيؤ أو التحضير أو التخطيط للعمل.
عوامل تتعلق ببيئة العمل -

عدم توفر القيادة.
نقص في الخبرة ومعلومات الهندسية والفنية.
نقص الصيانة و الإصلاح.
نقص في نظام توفير المواد الاحتياطية المناسبة.
 المخاطر في الصناعة النفطية
• النفط عبارة عن مزيج من مواد هيدروكربونية أو مشتقاتها والتي تستخرج عادة من تحت سطح الأرض وقد تكون هذه المواد على شكل غاز أو سائل أو رذاذ أو صلبة.

هذا يعني أن الصناعة النفطية تتعرض إلى أخطار عديدة مما يستوجب توفير مستويات عالية من تدابير السلامة الصناعية في مواقع العمل من أجل تفادي الأخطار وحماية العاملين ومعدات العمل والبيئة وهذه الأخطار تتمثل في:-

• أخطـار من مواد العمـل - وذلك بالتعامل مع المواد بالكيفية الصحيحة حملاً وتداولا ونقلاً وتوصيلاً وتخزيناً. 
• أنواع أخطـار العمـل - بسبب عدم إتباع إجراءات السلامة في فعاليات العمل المختلفة بدأ بعمليات الاستكشاف تم عمليات حفر الآبار وأعمال توفير الطاقة بأشكالها المختلفة وأعمال اللحام والتشييد المعدنية والخرسانية والفعاليات في الورش والتمديدات والتوصيلات الكهربائية وأعمال التفجير.

• الأخطـار من معدات العمـل - وذلك بعدم التعامل السليم مع المعدات وعدد العمل اليدوية، والمعدات الآلية والأجهزة الكهربائية، والمعدات الثقيلة. 

أقسام المخاطـر في صناعـة النفطية - و تنقسم الأخطار المصاحبة لصناعة النفطية إلي ثلاث أقسام :-

1. الأخطار المادية وتشمل الحرائق والانفجارات واصطدام الأجسام المتحركة براً وجوا وبحراً و المستخدمة في منشآت الإنتاج، والأخطار الطبيعية كالعواصف و الزلازل والفيضانات ... 
2. أخطار المسئولية المدنية بكافة أشكالها والتي تؤدي إلى وفات الأشخاص أو هلاك الأنعام أو ممتلكات الغير.
3. أخطار الخسارة المادية والتبعية مثل فقدان الدخل.


وسـائل تقليـل الخسـائر وتقسم إلى:-

1. وسائـل المعالجـة الطبيعيـة
• باعتماد أساليب المنع والوقاية.
• باعتماد أساليب السيطرة والمكافحة.
في هذه الفعالية من المعالجات يكون لكوادر السلامة الصناعية في المنشئات النفطية والدفاع المدني في البلد دوراً فعالاً ومباشر لتأمين السلامة في مراحل العمل المختلفة من فعاليات الحفر والإنتاج والنقل والتكرير. ويتم عمل إجراءات السلامة المطلوبة للمعدات والأجهزة الخاصة بمكافحة الحريق ومعدات السلامة لحماية العاملين قي تلك المواقع.

2. وسائـل المعالجـة الماديـة
تظل احتمالات حدوث الأخطار في المنشآت النفطية قائمة مهما توفرت الإجراءات واحتياطات الوقائية والحماية, لذا يجب معالجة هذه الجزئية على النحو الآتي:-
· الاحتفاظ ببعض الأخطار بصورة شاملة أو جزئية وذلك بتحجيمها وتحيدها.
· التحوط عن طريق إبرام عقود للتأمين على الممتلكات ومسئوليات الشركة تجاه الأشخاص الآخرين والعاملين فيها، حيث تشمل هذه العقود للتأمين على عمليات البحث والإنتاج وتغطية جميع الأخطار المادية والطبيعية كالعواصف وفيضانات والمعنوية والبيئية تجاه الآخرين والمجتمع.


إجراءات تأمين المستودعات

هناك إجراءات لابد من إتباعها لتأمين المستودعات نسبة لجهل الكثير من الذين يتعاملون مع المنشآت النفطية بإجراءات السلامة المطلوبة فيها ومن هذه الإجراءات:-
• على جميع الزوار و أفراد الحمايات الشخصية ترك الأسلحة النارية عند موظف الاستقبال.
• عدم إدخال علب الكبريت و الولاعات إلى مناطق العمليات النفطية والمناطق المحظورة, حيث أن التدخين ممنوع إلا في المواقع المسموح بها.
• ترك أجهزة الاتصال المحمولة (الموبايل) عند موظف الاستقبال أو إقفالها, حيث لا يجوز استعمالها إلا في المكاتب ( الهواتف المستخدمة من قبل كوادر التشغيل والموظفين النفطيين هي هواتف خاصة).
• عدم السماح بدخول المركبات التي تعمل بالبنزين لخطورتها وكذلك التي تعمل على الديزل وغير مجهزه عوادمها بكواتم خاصة مخمدة للشرر.
• وضع باج خاص للزوار في مكان واضح على الصدر.
• يجب توفر أبواب للطوارئ والهروب.
• وجود لافتات تحذيرية خاصة بالسلامة.
• تنظيم دخول وخروج المركبات والناقلات ذات الصهاريج وتحديد السرعة داخل المستودعات بأن لا تتعدى سرعتها عن (10) كيلومتر في الساعة.
• منع إيقاد النيران العارية.
• عمل حواجز أمان في حالات الطوارئ.
• تنفيذ اختبارات لخطط الطوارئ بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة.
 فرقد عبدالله الوائلي


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (18 يناير 2010)

*أسطح العمل والسير

[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]​​​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold] 
[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold] ​
[/FONT]أسطح العمل والسير​المقدمة​​:​
تشكل حوادث التعثر والإنزلاق والسقوط نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث التى تقع فى الصناعات
العامة ، حيث تشكل حوالى ١٥​​% من جميع حالات الوفاة وتأتى فى المرتبة الثانية بعد
حوادث السير التى تسبب حوادث جسيمة ووفيات.​
29 CFR 1910.21 –​​تنطبق مواصفات الأوشا الخاصة بأسطح العمل والسير 1910.30​
على جميع مواقع العمل الدائمة​​.​
المتطلبات العامة​​:​
ا​​- النظافة العامة:​
يجب الإحتفاظ بجميع مواقع العمل والممرات والمخازن وغرف الخدمات بحالة نظيفة​​&#56256;&#56451;​
ومرتبة بصفة دائمة​​.​
يجب المحافظة على نظافة الأرضيات فى مواقع العمل كذلك المحافظة عليها جافة​​&#56256;&#56451;​
وفى ما كانت ظروف العمل تؤدى إلى أن تكون هذه الأرضيات مبتلة ، يجب توفير
وسائل لمنع الإنزلاق مثل رفع مستوى الأرضيات التى يقف عليها العاملين أو
إستخدام مواد مانعة للإنزلاق​​.​
جميع أسطح العمل والأرضيات يجب أن تكون خالية من الحفر والمواد غير المثبتة​​&#56256;&#56451;​
جيدا ، كذلك يجب أن تكون خالية من أية مواد حادو أو مدببة قد تتسبب فى إصابة
العاملين​​.​
ب​​- الممرات:​
يجب الإحتفاظ بالممرات نظيفة وخالية من أية مواد قد تعيق الحركة وعلى وجه​​&#56256;&#56451;​
الخصوص فى حالات الطوارىء​​.​
ج​​- الأغطية وحواجز الوقاية:​
يجب توفير الأغطية وحواجز الوقاية المناسبة لمنع سقوط العاملين بالحفر المكشوفة أو​​&#56256;&#56451;​
المانهولات​​.​
د​​- حمولة الطوابق والأرضيات:​
يجب تثبيت لافته تشير بقيمة الحمولة الكلية المسموح بها فى كل طابق مع الإلتزام​​&#56256;&#56451;​
بعدم وضع مواد يزيد وزنها عن هذه الحمولة​​.​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]2​[/FONT]حماية الفتحات فى الأرضيات والحوائط​​: II​
الحفر فى الأرضيات​​: هى الفتحات التى تقل أبعادها عن ١٢ بوصة ( ٣٠ سم) وتزيد &#56256;&#56451;​
عن ١ بوصة​​( ٥و ٢ سم).​
الفتحات فى الأرضيات​​: هى الفتحات التى تزيد أبعادها عن ١٢ بوصة ( ٣٠ سم). &#56256;&#56451;​
الحفر فى الحوائط​​: هى الفتحات التى يقل إرتفاعها عن ٣٠ بوصة ( ٧٥ سم) ويزيد &#56256;&#56451;​
عن بوصة واحدة بدون حد أقصى لعرضها​​.​
الفتحات بالحوائط​​: هى الفتحات التى يكون إرتفاعها ٣٠ بوصة على الأقل وعرضها &#56256;&#56451;​
١٨ بوصة​​( ٤٥ سم) والتى من الممكن أن يسقط أى شخص منها.​
ويتم توفير الحماية لهذه الفتحات بتغطيتها أو وضع حواجز الوقاية عليها​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]3​[/FONT]وتكون أبعاد حواجز الوقاية​​: إرتفاع الحاجز الأعلى لا يقل عن ٤٢ بوصة ( ١٠٥ سم)​
والحاجز الأوسط على إرتفاع ٢١ بوصة​​( ٥٣ سم) كذلك تكون هناك حواف لا يقل إرتفاعها
عن ٤ بوصة ( ١٠ سم).​
:​​Fixed Industrial Stairs : السلالم الصناعية الثابتة​
فى حالة زيادة درجات السلم عن ٣ درجات ، يتم توفير وسائل حماية من خطر​​&#56256;&#56451;​
السقوط​​(درابزين).​
يجب أن يتحمل هذا الدرابزين قوة صدمة لا تقل عن ٢٠٠ رطل فى كلا الإتجاهين​​. &#56256;&#56451;​
يجب أن تصمم هذه السلالم لتتحمل حمولة لا تقل عن ١٠٠٠ رطل​​. &#56256;&#56451;​
لا يقل عرض هذه السلالم عن ٢٢ بوصة​​( ٥٥ سم) &#56256;&#56451;​
يتم تركيب هذه السلالم بزاوية ميل لا تقل عن ٣٠ درجة ولا تزيد عن ٥٠ درجة​​. &#56256;&#56451;​
إرتفاع السقف أعلى درجات هذه السلالم يجب ألا يقل عن ٧ قدم​​( ٢١٥ سم) . &#56256;&#56451;​
إذا زاد الإرتفاع عن ١٢ قدم​​( ٣٦٠ سم) يتم توفير بسطة للسلم لا يقل عرضها عن &#56256;&#56451;​
٢٢ بوصة ولا يقل عمقها عن ٣٠ بوصة​​( ٧٥ سم).​
:​​Portable Ladders السلالم النقالى​
استخدام السلالم​​:​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]4​[/FONT]١​​- يجب تثبيت السلم جيدا بواسطة القائمين علي الحائط المستند عليه مع استخدام السلم
ذو الطول المناسب للإرتفاع المطلوب الوصول إليه بحيث لا يكون السلم طويل جدا
أو قصير جدا.​
٢​​- السلالم النقالي مصممة لاستعمال شخص واحد فقط لا يزيد وزنه عن حوالي ١٠٠
كجم ، وغير مسموح علي الإطلاق استعمال السلم بواسطة شخصين في نفس الوقت.​
٣​​- غير مسموح علي الإطلاق الوقوف علي الدرجة الأخيرة للسلم ، ويجب عدم تجاوز
الدرجة الثالثة للسلم من أعلي.​
٤​​- تأكد من خلو حذاءك من الطين والشحوم قبل الصعود علي السلم حتي لا تتعرض
للزلق والسقوط من علي السلم.​
٥​​- يجب عدم استخدام السلالم المعدنية علي الإطلاق أثناء العمل علي المعدات الكهربائية
أو بالقرب منها ، وفي حالة ضرورة استخدام هذه النوعية من السلالم يجب فصل
التيار الكهربائي أولا.​
٦​​- غير مسموح باستخدام السلم في وضع أفقي كسقالة أو ممشي.​
٧​​- غير مسموح علي الإطلاق تثبيت السلم علي العبوات أو البراميل أو الصناديق وذلك
لزيادة الإرتفاع ، يجب استخدام السلم المناسب لإرتفاع الشئ المراد العمل به.​
٨​​- لا يجوز أبدا دهان درجات السلالم وإذا كانت مدهونة فيجب إزالة هذا الدهان حيث
يتسبب الدهان في إخفاء أية تشققات أو تلفيات في درجات السلم.​
٩​​- لا تحاول استخدام السلم أثناء وجود عاصفة شديدة.​
١٠​​- لا تحاول التحرك بالسلم للإنتقال به من مكان إلي مكان آخر.​
١١​​- يجب تثبيت السلم جيدا علي الأرض قبل الصعود عليه وأنسب زاوية لتثبيت السلم هي
٧٥ درجة ، ويجب أن تكون المسافة بين قاعدة السلم والحائط المستند عليه هي ربع
طول الحائط (مثال ذلك إذا كان طول الحائط أربعة أمتار ، فيجب أن تكون المسافة
بين قاعدته والحائط المستند عليه متر واحد) كما موضح بالشكل​
-​​١٢
١٣ - عند الصعود علي السلم أو الهبوط منه يجب أن يكون وجه العامل قبالته مع ترك كلتا
يديه حرتين لمسك السلم ، فلابد من المحافظة علي استمرار تواجد ثلاث نقاط اتصال​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]5​[/FONT]بين العامل والسلم في كل لحظة ، إما اليدين وقدم واحدة أو القدمين ويد واحدة وأن
يجعل منتصف جسده ملاصقا للقائمين كما هو موضح بالشكل
١٤​​- يجب عدم حمل أية معدات أو أدوات أو عدد أو أي شئ آخر أثناء الصعود علي السلم
حتي لا يتعرض الشخص للسقوط أو سقوط هذه الأشياء علي الأشخاص الواقفين
أسفل السلم. ويمكن حمل العدد والأدوات في حزام العامل أو يمكن استخدام حبل
يدوي وشنطة لرفع المعدات إذا كانت ثقيلة الوزن.​
١٥​​- لا تحاول تثبيت السلم علي أرض زلقة حتي لا يتسبب ذلك في سقوطه ويفضل​
.​​Safety Feet استخدام السلالم المزودة بأرجل غير قابلة للإنزلاق
١٦ - يجب ربط العامل بحزام أمان في السلم إذا كان العمل الذي سوف يقوم به أثناء
تواجده علي السلم يستدعي استعمال كلتا يديه.​
١٧​​- يجب وضع حواجز حماية حول السلم أثناء الاستعمال ، إذا كان مكان العمل في
منطقة عمل بها آليات حتي لا تصطدم بالسلم وتتسبب في سقوط العامل وإصابته.​
١٨​​- أثناء الصعود علي السلم أمسك بدرجات السلم وليس بالقوائم الجانبية فإن إنزلقت
قدمك يمكنك التشبث بسهولة بالدرجات وليس القائمين.​
١٩​​- لا تقم بإسناد السلم علي باب أو شباك أو أمامهما إلا بعد تأمين الباب أو الشباك
بغلقهما أو تركهما مفتوحان مع ضرورة وضع علامات تحذيرية تبين وجود سلم أمام
الباب أو الشباك حتي لا تتعرض للإصابة كما هو موضح بالشكل​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]6​[/FONT]٢٠​​- عند حمل السلم يجب حمله من منتصفه تقريبا في وضع أفقي علي الكتف مع ضرورة
رفع مقدمته إلي أعلي بحيث تكون أعلي من مستوي رأس أي شخص وتكون مؤخرته
قريبة من الأرض وذلك لتفادي الإصطدام بأي شخص قادم في إتجاه معاكس ولا​
Blind Corners​​تستطيع رؤيته​
٢١​​- في حالة الصعود علي أسطح يجب ألا يقل ارتفاع السلم عن السطح عن ٣ أقدام​
(​​حوالي متر واحد).​
٢٢​​- أقصى طول للسلم المفرد لا يزيد عن ٣٠ قدم ( ٩ متر) وفى حالة السلالم الممتدة فإن
أقصى طول لها ٦٠ قدم ( ١٨ متر).​
:​​Extension Ladders : السلالم الممتدة​
طول الجزء المشترك بين السلم العلوى والسلم الأسفل يكون كالتالى​​: &#56256;&#56451;​
-​​فى حالة السلالم التى لا يزيد طولها عن ٣٦ قدم يكون ٣ قدم​
-​​فى حالة السلالم من ٣٦ حتى ٤٨ قدم يكون ٤ قدم​
-​​وفى حالة السلالم حتى ٦٠ قدم يكون طول هذا الجزء ٥ قدم​
:​​Fixed Ladders السلالم الثابتة​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]7​[/FONT]تكون مثبتة بصفة دائمة على المبنى​​&#56256;&#56451;​
يجب توفير وسيلة حماية ضد خطر السقوط فى حالة زيادة طول السلم عن ٢٠ قدم​​&#56256;&#56451;​
(​​قفص حديدى)​
يجب أن يمتد القفص الحديدى لمسافة ٤٢ بوصة​​( ١٠٥ سم) أعلى السطح المراد &#56256;&#56451;​
الصعود عليه​​.​
يبدأ تركيب القفص من إرتفاع لا يقل عن ٧ قدم ولا يزيد عن ٨ قدة من سطح​​&#56256;&#56451;​
الأرض​​.​
********************************************************
*[/FONT]


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (18 يناير 2010)

*التلوث البترولي*

التلوث البترولي​ 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


يكاد لايمر يوم ال ونسمعخبرا يتعلق بالبترول فقد اصبح ومشتقاته من الموارد الاساسيه التي يحتاجها كل انسانلتسيير امور الحياه ولن يكن الانسانيعلم قبل نصف قرن بان الماده الكريهه الرائحهسوف تكون مصدر للعديد من المواد التي نستعملها
وقد عرف الانسان زيت النفط الخامالذي كان يتسرب الي سطح الارض منذ الالاف السنين فسكان مابين النهرين استعملواالاسفلت في بناء وطلاء الفن وتعبيد الطرق واستخدمه المصريون القدماء في تحنيطموتاهم كما استخدمه هنود امريكا والصنيون في معالجه مرضاهم واضاءه منازلهم وام ينتجزيت البترول كماده تجاريه الابعد اكتشاف اولبئر عام 1859م في ولايه بنسلفانيابالولايات المتحده الامريكيه.
والبترول او النفط الخام ليس له فائده تذكر فيالحاله التي تستخرج فيها من جوف الارض فهو يحتاج الي عمليات متعدده تؤديلفصل مكوناتعديده منه لكلامنها استعمالات لاغراض معينه.
ويستحوذ التلوث البترولي علي اهتامشعبي كبير وذلك لانه يكون ظاهرا للعيان حيث من الممكن رؤيته مباشره علي الشواطياوبطريقه غير مباشره من خلال مشاهدته علي شاشه التلفزيون او غيرها من وسائل الاعلامكلما كانت هناك حادثه بارزه او مثيره.
والمواد البتروليه كملوث لمياه البحروالمحيطات تاتي في مقدمه الملوثات من حيث الاثر الخطير الذي تفرضه علي البيئهالبحريه والانسان حتى انه اصبح يطلق علي البترول كملوث اسم الموت الاسود .
ويتسبب البترول في تلوث البيئه البحريه بعده طرق فهناك ما ينساب من الموادالبتروليه الي مياه البحر والمحيطات نتيجه لحوادث ناقلات البترول ولازالت حادثهالناقله torrey canyon وغرقها بالقرب من الشواطي الجنوبيه الغربيه لبريطانيا مثاليهفي الاذهان .
كما ان هناك عمليات التسرب اليوميه من السف ومعامل التكرير المقامهعلي الشواطي ومن الصناعات البتروكيميائيه ومن آبار البترول الشاطيئيه وما يتسرب اليالي مياه البحر خلال عمليات التنقيب والخفر في قاع البحر لا ستخراج البترول.
وقدظهرت مشكله التلوث البحري بالبترول بطبيعه الحال مع التطور الكبير الذي حدث فيتعدين البترول وفي نقله عبر البحار والحيطات وفي عمليات تكريره وصناعته والزيادهالكبيره في استخدام زيوت التشحيم ويكفي ان نذكر بان جمله الانتاج العالمي منالبترول في مطلع القرن العشرين كانت لا تتجاوز 20 مليون طن سنويا ثم قفزت بعد ذلكالي 2549 طن عام 1972م كما ان النقل البحري للبترول ومشتقاته قد نما نموا كبيرا حتىان جمله البترول المنقول بلغت حوالي 700 مليون طن عام 1976م بل ان البترول اصبحالان يمثل اهم السلع المنقوله عبر البحار وبحيث يمثل وحده حوالي نصف الحجم الكليللنقل البحري.
وتختلف التقديرات حول كميه الملوثات البحريه التي تصرف او تصبسنويا الي البحار والمحيطات
لكن يمكن ان نعتمد علي احد التقديرات التي تضعهابما يتراوح بين 5_10 مليون طن .
ويتضح من ذلك مدى ضخامه مايصرف الي البحر سنويامن ملوثات بتروليه وبلا شك فان ذلك يمثل خطرا كبيرا علي البيئه البحريه والانسانسواء بطريقه مباشره او غير مباشر​ 


تلوث النفط​ 


تعتبر البحار والمحيطات الثروة الطبيعية الكبرى في حياةالبشرية لا سيما أنها تغطي ما يزيد عن ثلثي مساحة الكرة الأرضية تقريباً ، حيث أنلها استخدامات مختلفة كثيرة ومتنوعة تتضمن الاستخدامات التقليدية مثل إنتاج الأغذيةومصادر الطاقة . ​ 

ويعتبر النفط من أهم مصادر الطاقة المستخدمة على المستوىالعالمي في الوقت الحاضر ، بالإضافة إلى دخوله في كثير من الصناعات البتروكيميائيةومع ازدياد الاحتياج العالمي للبترول زادت عمليات التنقيب عنه سواء في اليابسة أوفي المناطق البحرية كما زادت حركة نقل خاماته من أماكن الإنتاج إلى مواقعالاستهلاك. ​ 

إن تلوث مياه البحار بالنفط هو من أخطر الملوثات وأكثرها شيوعاً، والمشاكل المتعلقة به ظهرت منذ اكتشافه وامتدت خلال جميع مراحل الإنتاج والنقلوالتكرير والتصنيع والتخزين والتسويق وحتى التخلص من المنتجات المستعملة . ​ 

أدت الزيادة المستمرة في كل من هذه الأنشطة إلى ظهور كميات متزايدة منالملوثات النفطية بمياه الشواطئ والبحار والمحيطات وقد ثبت أن مياه البحاروالمحيطات تستهدف بالتلوث بعدة ملايين من الأطنان من النفط كل عام ، خاصة وأن معظمالمصانع والمصافي البتروكيميائية مقامة بمحاذاة الشواطئ الأمر الذي بات يهدد وينذربمشاكل بيئية خطيرة قد تؤثر على التوازن البيئي في البحر واليابسة على حد سواء .يصعب التحكم في التلوث البحري أو منع انتشاره حيث أنه خطر عائم ومتحرك يتحكم فيهاتجاه الرياح وعوامل المد والجزر وشدة الأمواج وبذلك تصعب السيطرة عليه كذلك فإنملوثات منطقة ما تنتقل بعد فترة إلى مناطق أخرى إما مباشرة أو بطريق غير مباشر عنطريق الأسماك الملوثة. ​ 

وفي الوطن العربي أصبحت مشكلة تلوث الشواطئ والبحارخطرا داهماً على النشاط البشري والاقتصادي يؤرق المهتمين بشئون البيئة حيث أن أكثرمن نصف السكان العرب يعيشون على امتداد المناطق الساحلية والبحرية وهم بذلك يعتمدونعلى مياه البحر في مجالات السياحة والاصطياف وتحلية مياه البحر نتيجة لندرة المياهالعذبة بالإضافة إلى استخدام البحر كمصدر للغذاء واستخراج المعادن ، وإن البحارالمطل عليها الوطن العربي (البحر المتوسط، البحر الأحمر، الخليج العربي) تعتبر منأكثر البحار تلوثاً وذلك لأنها بحار شبه مغلقة حيث أن مياهها لا تتجدد إلا بعدحوالي مائة سنة أو يزيد بالإضافة إلى كثافة حركة الملاحة واستخدام هذه البحاركمستودعات للملوثات الأخرى مثل القمامة ومياه الصرف الصحي . ​ 


نظرة على مكونات النفط :ـ​ 

يمكن تقسيم المواد النفطية إلى عدة مجموعات تبعاً لتركيبهاالكيميائي :- ​ 

المركبات البرافينية : ​ 

وهى مركبات هيدروكربونية مشبعةقليلة النشاط مثل الميثان والبروبان والبيتان وهى غازات في درجة الحرارة العاديةأما البرافينات كبيرة الجزيئات فهي مواد شمعية صلبة مثل شمع البرافين . ​ 

المركبات الحلقية : ​ 

حيث توجد نوعان من هذه المركبات : ​ 

* النفثينات : وهي مركبات هيدروكربونية حلقية مشبعة ومن أمثلة ذلك البنتان الحلقي (5ذرات كربون) والهكسان الحلقي (6 ذرات كربون) وهما سوائل في درجة الحرارة العادية. ​ 

*المركبات الأروماتية (العطرية) : وهي مركبات هيدروكربونية حلقية توجد بهاروابط ثنائية وتتصف بصفاتها الأروماتية التي تميزها عن عناصرها وتستخدم بعد فصلهافي الصناعات البتر وكيماوية لتحضير عدد كبير من المواد ومن أمثلة هذه المركباتالبنزين (ألب نزول) والنفتالين . ​ 

المركبات الأوليفينية : ​ 

وهي موادهيدروكربونية غير مشبعة يتم تكوينها بعمليات تحويلية كيميائية وتتصف هذه المركباتبنشاطها الكيميائي وبذلك فإن لها أهمية خاصة في صناعة البتروكيماويات ومن أمثلتهاالإثيلين والبروبلين والبيوتيلين . ​ 

مركبات أخرى : ​ 

تحتوي بعض أنواعالنفط على مركبات أخرى خلاف الهيدروكربونات بأنواعها حيث قد تحتوي جزيئاتها علىذرات عناصر أخرى مثل الأكسجين أو النتروجين أو الكبريت وهي لا يزيد عادة عن 5% منوزن الخام كما تحتوي على بعض الفلزات كالنيكل أو الفانيديوم بتراكيز منخفضة​ 


التلوث بمنتجات ومخلفات البترول
ما هـــــــــو التلوث:
التلوث في أبسط تعريفاته, هو إطلاق عناصر أو مركبات أو مخاليط غازية أو سائلة أو صلبة, إلى عناصر البيئة, التي هي الهواء و الماء والتربة, مما يسبب تغييراً في وجود هذه العناصر0
ظاهرة التلوث تمثل اليوم واحدة من أكبر مشاكل هذا العصر, ومن أكثرها خطراً على مستقبل الحياة على هذا الكوكب0
وتلوث البيئة أصبح نحس بها جميعاً, فلم تعد البيئة قادرة على تجديد مواردها الطبيعية, واختل التوازن بين عناصرها المختلفة, ولم تعد هذه العناصر قادرة على تحليل مخلفات الإنسان, أو استهلاك النفايات الناتجة من نشاطاته المختلفة, وأصبح جو المدن ملوثاً بالدخان المتصاعد من عادم السيارات, وبالغازات المتصاعدة من مداخن المصانع ومحطات القوى, والتربة الزراعية قد تلوثت نتيجة الاستعمال المكثف للمخصبات الزراعية والمبيدات الحشرية, وحتى أجسام الكائنات الحية لم تخل من هذا التلوث, فكثير منه يختزن في أنسجته الحية نسبة ما من بعض الفلزات الثقيلة 
ولم تسلم المجاري المائية من هذا التلوث, فمياه الأنهار والبحيرات في كثير من الأماكن أصبحت في حالة يرثى لها نتيجة ما يلقى فيها من مخلفات الصناعة ومن فضلات الإنسان, كما أصاب التلوث البحيرات المقفلة والبحار المفتوحة على السواء 
فالتلوث بمخلفات البترول نشاهدها اليوم في كل مكان, فهي تلوث مياه كثير من المصايف, وتلوث رمال شواطئ كثير من المدن الساحلية ويختلط بعض هذه المخالفات السوداء بالرمال الناعمة فتفسد جمالها 
ولا يقتصر التلوث على مناطق بعينها, فالغلاف الجوى متصل, وتدور فيه الموادالملوثة من مكان لآخر, والبحار مفتوحة وتنتقل منها المواد الملوثة بحرية تامة معتيارات المياه, وبذلك قد ينتقل التلوث من بلد ما إلى بلاد أخرى لا دخل لها فيه, وحتى الطعام الملوث قد ينتقل من دولة إلى أخرى, وقد تنقل التيارات الهوائية والطيورالمواد المشعة من مناطق التجارب النووية إلى أماكن أخرى بعيدة, ويتبين من كل ذلك أنالبيئة متصلة وتكون وحدة واحدة بالنسبة للإنسان0
ولقد أهمل الإنسان كثيراً في حق نفسه وانشغل تماماً بتبرير احتاجته ومتطلباته, وجرى وراء التكنولوجيا الحديثة بكل قواه دون أن يفطن إلى أنه قد تسبب في الإخلال بالتوازن الطبيعي للبيئة المحيطة به, فساعد بذلك على تلوث الماء والهواء, وأفسد التربة الزراعية, وقضى في بعض الأحيان على مظاهر الحياة في كثير من الأماكن 
وقد أحس كثير من الهيئات بخطورة الحالة التي وصل إليها تلوث البيئة اليوم, ورأت فيه خطراً داهماً على الإنسان وعلى جميع الكائنات الحية الأخرى, وأنه سيؤدى إلى حدوث بعض التغيرات الحادة في طبيعة البيئة المحيطة بنا إذا استمر على هذا المنوال, وإننا أن لم نتخذ موقفا جاداً حيال قضية التلوث فقد لا نستطيع بعد ذلك أن نفعل شيئاً حيال هذا الخطر الذي يحوم حولنا في كل مكان ​ 

وقد صدق من قال " إن الإنسان بدأ حياته على الأرض وهو يحاول أن يحمى نفسه من أهوال الطبيعة, وانتهى به الأمر بعد آلاف السنين وهو يحاول أن يحمى الطبيعة من نفس​ 

تؤدي حوادث تسرب النفط إلى البحر إلى نقص كبير في كمية ونوعية المواد الغذائية التي ينتجها البحر والتي تساهم بدرجة كبيرة في تغذية الإنسان. وفيما يلي عرض موجز حول أهم ما جاء في الدراسات التي أنجزت حول تأثير التلوث على المصادر المختلفة للثروة البحرية.​ 

تأثير التلوث النفطي على عمليات الصيد والأسماك:​ 

من مظاهر تأثير التلوث النفطي انخفاض إنتاجية المصائد الذي يعزى إلى انخفاض في العمليات الحيوية كالنمو أو قد يعود إلى عزوف الناس عن شراء الأسماك خوفا من أخطار التلوث، أو أن الصيادين أنفسهم يتوقفون عن الصيد في المناطق الملوثة خشية تلف معداتهم مما يزيد في النقص الغذائي، كما حدث في خليج تاروت السعودي عندما تسرب حوالي 100000 برميل من النفط عندما حصل انفجار في أنابيب النفط سنة 1970 مما أدى إلى عدم تناول الأسماك لرداءة طعمها لفترة ستة أسابيع مما عرقل عمليات الصيد لفترة ثلاثة اشهر تقريبا. بالرغم من الكميات الكبيرة من النفط التي تدخل العمود المائي عند حدوث تسرب نفطي إلا انه لا يوجد أية إشارة سابقة عن حدوث نفوق واسع بين الأسماك السطحية نتيجة النفط الخام الثقيل، كما أن الأسماك تختلف عن الطيور في كون جسمها مغطى بطبقة مخاطية لزجة لا يمكن للنفط الالتصاق بها. ولعل قدرة الأسماك على تحاشي المناطق الملوثة بالهجرة منها يؤدي إلى تقليل حالات النفوق. في حين بيض ويرقات العديد من الأسماك والتي تمثل العديد من الأنواع التجارية(كالسردين) طافية على سطح البحر أو تقطن الطبقات العليا منه فإنها تكون معرضة لتأثير النفط المتسرب وستعاني من حالات النفوق الكبيرة كما يحدث عند اقترابها من مداخل محطات القوى المنتشرة على سواحل الخليج.​ 

تأثير التلوث النفطي على الهائمات النباتية والطحالب:
تعتبر الهائمات النباتية المسؤول الأول عن تثبيت الطاقة في البيئة البحرية (بوساطة عملية التركيب الضوئي) وهذه الهائمات تتغذى عليها الحيوانات البحرية بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة. وقد أظهرت الدراسات الحديثة قياس تراكيز النفط الخام اللازمة لحدوث حالات النفوق ووجد أن التركيز الذي يؤدي إلى النفوق يتراوح بين 0.0001-1 مليلتر/لتر أما تأثير التلوث النفطي فهو اقل من الأحياء الأخرى بسبب قدرتها على استرجاع قابلية نموها بعد فترة من الزمن وإضافة فروع جديدة بالقرب من قواعد الفروع القديمة.​ 

التأثير على الرخويات:
تعاني الرخويات(كالمحار) من حالات نفوق هائلة عند حدوث حالات تسرب للنفط ووصوله إلى منطقة الساحل وحادث انسكاب زيت الديزل قرب شواطئ كاليفورنيا والذي أدى إلى قتل أعداد هائلة من المحار خير دليل على ذلك. كما لوحظ من الدراسات أن تراكيز النفط المؤثرة جدا على عملية الإخصاب تراوحت بين واحد إلى ألف جزء بالمليون، ولوحظ أيضا انخفاض في قابلية وكفاءة هذه الأحياء البحرية على السباحة.
التأثير على القشريات:
إن مجموعة القشريات( كالروبيان والسرطان) ليست تحت تأثير مباشر مع الملوثات النفطية المتسربة كسابقتها (الحيوانات الرخوية والقشريات الثابتة غير المتحركة) لأن هذه المجموعة لها القابلية على الحركة مما يجعلها اكثر قدرة على تحاشي التعرض للتراكيز العالية من النفط عدا صغارها ويرقاتها وبيضها التي لا تستطيع الفرار مما يؤدي إلى حالات نفوق كبيرة.​ 

التأثير على الأحياء البحرية الأخرى:
تعتبر شوكيات الجلد وخيار البحر من أكثر الأحياء حساسية وتأثرا بالنفط المتسرب وأسباب التلوث الأخرى، إذ لوحظ اختفاؤها أو انقراضها من بيئات تعرضت لحوادث التلوث النفطي. وفي المنطقة البحرية للخليج حدثت حالات كثيرة جدا من النفوق في الأحياء البحرية أثناء فترة تشكيل بقعة زيت نوروز وبقعة النفط من الكويت وبصورة خاصة الحيوانات الفقرية التي تتنفس كالأفاعي والسلاحف والدلافين وقد وجد أن الكثير منها يصعد إلى الشاطئ لتموت هناك بعد إصابتها بضيق في التنفس وبالتهابات جلدية ونزف داخلي.​ 

تأثير التلوث النفطي على الطيور:
*تعتبر هذه المجموعة من اكثر المجاميع البحرية تأثرا بالتلوث النفطي، إذ لوحظ انقراض أنواع عديدة منها من البيئة التي تتعرض طويلا لأخطار التلوث وخير مثال ما حصل على الشواطئ السعودية نتيجة حرب 1991 حيث نفق العديد من الطيور نتيجة بقعة الزيت التي امتدت على تلك السواحل.كما وتكون مواطن الطيور واعشاشها في الجزر المتناثرة (مثال جزيرة كبر في الكويت) والتي يغلف النفط شواطئها لفترات طويلة أكثر تضررا من غيرها. التلوث النفطي في البيئة البحرية *​ 


​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (18 يناير 2010)

أساليب وطرق مكافحة التلوث النفطي​ 


إن الأسلوبالأمثل لمعالجة التلوث النفطي للبيئة الساحلية والبحرية يختلف من منطقة إلى أخرىومن شهر إلى آخر ويعتمد على عوامل كثيرة ومتشابكة كما أنه يمكن في بعض الحالاتالاستعانة بأكثر من طريقة أو أسلوب لمكافحة التلوث النفطي في النطاق الساحلي أوالبحري وهناك طرق كثيرة لمعالجة التسريبات والبقع النفطية والتي تقوم على تركها علىحالها إذا حصلت في عرض البحر أو احتواؤها أو إزالتها أو تشتيتها أو حرقها
. 
وفيما يلي نبين أهم الطرق والأساليب المتبعة في مكافحة التلوث النفطي : 
1 - طريقة إقامة الحواجز العائمة فوق سطح الماء باستخدام أجهزة خاصة مع الاستعانةبالجرافات والكانسات لحصر بقع الزيت العائمة ومنع انتشارها فهي تساعد على زيادة سمكطبقة الزيت وتقلل المساحة التي تغطيها وبذلك يمكن امتصاصه تدريجياً وشفطه بواسطةمضخات إلى خزانات على الشاطئ أو على ظهر السفن ثم إعادة فصل النفط من الماء. وهذهالتقنية تستغرق وقتاً طويلاً تتعرض أثناءه البقع النفطية لعوامل المناخ والتياراتالبحرية حيث تتشتت وتتحطم بفعل الضوء مما يزيد صعوبة عملية المكافحة . 
2- طريقةإحراق طبقة الزيت باللهب بعد حصرها وإضرام النيران فيها بالرغم من أنها ليست صالحةفي جميع الأحوال ولا يستحب استخدامها لخطورتها على البيئة فهي تلوث الهواء وتسببضرراً بالغاً لكثير من الكائنات الحية . 
3 -الطريقة الكيميائية برش أنواع معينةمن المذيبات والمنظفات الصناعية والمساحيق عالية الكثافة أو بعض الرمال الناعمة علىسطح البقع النفطية في البحار الملوثة للالتصاق بها لتحولها بعد تفتيتها إلى ما يشبهالمستحلب فينتشر في الماء ويذوب فيه أو يتسرب إلى القاع نتيجة ارتفاع كثافته ويعتبرهذا علاجاً ظاهرياً للمشكلة لأن هذه الطريقة تتطلب كميات كبيرة من المنظفاتوالمذيبات تساوي أحياناً كمية البترول المراد التخلص منه وكذلك فإن استخدام القدرالكبير من المنظفات الصناعية يضيف الكثير من التلوث العام لمياه البحر والبيئة ولأنوصول المواد المستخدمة في التنظيف وجزئيات النفط بعد تفتيتها إلى قاع البحر يسببإبادة الأسماك والديدان والقواقع الرمل التي تعيش فيها وبذلك تعتبر هذه الطريقةزيادة في تعقيد مشكلة التلوث وليس حلاً نهائياً لها . 
4 -رش مواد ماصة علىالبقع النفطية حتى تتشبع بالنفط ثم استعادته منها . 
5 -طريقة المعالجة الطبيعية ( البيولوجية )التي تستخدم أنواعاً من البكتريا في مقدورها استخلاص الملوثات التيارتبطت بالتربة أو الماء ويتعذر جرفها بعيداً أو فصلها كما أن بإمكانها تحويل مادةكيماوية مؤذية إلى مادة غير مؤذية وحتى مفيدة والبكتريا القادرة على تجزئة العديدمن الملوثات موجودة في التربة والماء وتقوم بهذه التجزئة عبر ما يدعى بالمعالجةالبيولوجية وفي مجال مكافحة التلوث النفطي تقوم البكتريا بتحليل الموادالهيدروكربونية من مخلفات الزيوت النفطية إلى جزئيات أقل وزناً وتركيباً وأدنىخطراً لسهولة ذوبانها في الماء مما يحولها من مواد خطرة أكثر ضرراً إلى مواد ذائبةأدنى خطراً وأقل تلوثاً لكن أعدادها القليلة طبيعياً تجعلها أقل كفاءة في معالجةالتلوث. 
6 -ضرورة الحصول على تصاريح خاصة لإلقاء النفايات النفطية مع وجوبإعلام برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة بكافة هذه الأذونات .أدى التطور التكنولوجي الذيواكب صناعة النفط إلى بروز طرق حديثة لمعالجة مخلفات الحفر البري وخاصة الوحل وذلكبجمع المخلفات ومزجها بمواد تعمل على تثبيتها كيميائياً وفيزيائياً مما يقلل منآثارها. 
7 - التشدد في مراقبة السفن التي تزور الموانئ كما اقترحت المفوضيةالأوربية والتعامل بقسوة مع السفن التي لا تستوفي مقاييس السلامة وتعتزم المفوضيةمنع السفن التي يزيد عمرها عن15 سنة من دخول موانئ بلدان الاتحاد الأوربي إذااحتجزت أكثر من مرتين في سنتين متتاليتين وتخطط المفوضية لنشر لائحة سوداء بهذهالسفن كل ستة أشهر واستنكرت الاستعمال الواسع للأعلام الأجنبية على ناقلات النفطالتي تستأجرها شركات أوربية لأسباب ضريبية. 
8 - أما في منطقة البحر الأحمر وخليجعدن فقد وافقت عام 1982 ستة من دول المنطقة على الاتفاقية الإقليمية لحماية بيئةالبحر الأحمر وخليج عدن وعلى بروتوكول مكافحة التلوث بالنفط وفي عام 1995 أعلن عنقيام الهيئة الإقليمية للمحافظة على بيئة البحر الأحمر وخليج عدن وفي عام 1998 تمالتوقيع على وثيقة لتنفيذ برنامج العمل الاستراتيجي للبحر الأحمر وخليج عدن . 
بعد أن تعرفنا على المشكلة من جوانبها العديدة نخلص إلىالقول أن هناك قضية كبرى ألا وهي البعد الاقتصادي لاحتساب خط الاتجاه العام لمعدلتلوث المياه ؛حيث أن العلاقة مؤكدة بين متغير معدلات تركز الأملاح في المياهالموجهة لمحطات التحلية من جهة ومتغير تكلفة إنتاج وحدة المياه المحلاة الأمر الذييمس تحديات مالية متمثلة في عبء الميزانية العامة للدولة في جانبها المتعلقبالإنفاق على خدمات هذا المرفق الحيوي ناهيك عن تلوث مياه البحر الأحمر بمركباتكيماوية ذات تركيزات سمية مصدرها التنمية الصناعية يمكن أن تقضي على الحياة المائيةبرمتها . 
وفي ظل وجود أجهزة رسمية معنية بتتبع مستويات التلوث في المجالاتالمختلفة في كافة الدول المطلة على البحر الأحمر وكذلك وجود جمعيات فاعلة للمهندسينوالبيئيين الخليجيين يمكن تبني فكرة تشكيل فريق يتكون من كافة الدول المطلة علىالخليج العربي يعنى برصد معدلات الأملاح والمركبات الكيميائية في المياه الإقليميةلكل دولة من دول المجلس بصفة دورية وصولاً لمراقبة تطور تركزها في مياه التي تطلعليها تلك الدول للتغلب على إشكاليات البيانات في هذا الجانب ومما لاشك فيه أنإتاحة النتائج المجمعة ستتيح مشاهدات كثيرة غاية في الأهمية وأهميتها ستتضح بعدتوظيف البرامج الإحصائية التي ستتيح للدارسين فرصة الحصول على الكثير من النتائجالتي لن يقبل بعدها أي تأويل كالوصول لمتوسط الأملاح وغيرها من مركبات كيماوية فيالمياه والمتوسط في كل موقع وإسهام كل قطر في تدهور نوعية الماء. 
وأخيراً يجبأن يتغير اعتقادنا بأن مياه البحار والمحيطات هي سلة المهملات الطبيعية التي يمكنأن نلقي فيها بكل أنواع المخلفات خصوصاً بزيت النفط الذي يحوي الكثير من المركباتالعضوية التي يختلف أثرها من حالة إلى أخرى وتتجمع هذه المواد والهيدروكربونات فيبعض الأنسجة الحية مثل الأنسجة الدهنية وأنسجة الكبد والبنكرياس وبعض أنسجة الأعصابفالمسؤولية خاصة وعامة فعلى كل فرد أن يعي دوره وعلى الحكومات أن تعي مسؤولياتها​ 

الأضرار الناتجة عن تلوث المياه بزيت النفط​ 


إن مايسببه تسرب النفط من أثر على البيئة ناتج عن تطوير وصيانة مرافق التحميل والتفريغعلى الشواطئ أكثر ما يكون ناتجاً عن وسيلة النقل ذاتها وسواء كان الميناء يخدممصفاة أو خط أنابيب فإن خطر تسرب النفط قائماً أثناء نقل النفط من الناقلة إلىالمنشأة على الشاطئ. 
وفيما يلي أهم الأضرار والنتائج المترتبة على تسرب النفط : 
-1 التأثير على النظم البيئية البرية والبحرية حيث يحتوي زيت النفط على العديدمن المواد العضوية الكثير منها يعتبر ساماً للكائنات الحية ومن أخطر تلك المركباتمركب البنزوبيرين وهو من الهيدروكربونات المسببة للسرطان ويؤدي إلى موت الكائناتالحية المائية وتتصاعد الكثير من الأبخرة من بقع الزيت وتقوم التيارات الهوائيةبدفع هذه الأبخرة بعيداً من الموضع الذي تلوث بالنفط إلى الأماكن السكنية علىالشواطئ والمناطق الساحلية بواسطة الهواء الذي أصبح مشبعاً بها إلى درجة كبيرةوبتركيز عال فوق المقبول مما يؤثر على النظام البيئي البري والبحري . 
-2 ونظراًلأن كثافة النفط أقل من كثافة الماء فهو يطفو على سطحه مكوناً طبقة رقيقة عازلة بينالماء والهواء الجوي وهذه الطبقة تنتشر فوق مساحة كبيرة من سطح الماء ( اللترالواحد من النفط المتسرب في البحر يغطي بانتشاره مساحة تزيد عن 4000متر مربع منالمياه السطحية )حيث تمنع هذه الطبقة التبادل الغازي بين الهواء والماء فتمنع ذوبانالأوكسجين في مياه البحر مما يؤثر على التوازن الغازي ويتوقف انتشار النفط علىالمياه السطحية على عوامل عديدة منها طبيعة النفط والرياح السائدة.والأمواجوالتيارات البحرية وقوتها . كما تتوقف مدة دوام النفط الذي يغطي الشواطئ على خصائصهالتكوينية وطبيعة الشواطئ . 
-3 تعقد أحياناً الأحوال البحرية والجوية عملياتالتنظيف فيمتزج النفط الخام المتسرب بماء البحر متحولاً إلى مستحلب كالشكولاتهيحتوي نسبة ماء 10% كما حصل أثناء تسرب النفط الخام من الناقلة (أموكوكاديز ) فأصبحالماء أكثر لزوجة والتلوث أربعة أضعاف من حجم النفط الخام. 
فأثناء هيجان البحرتختلط بقعة الزيت بماء تحتها ويتكون نوع جديد من المستحلبات تظهر على هيئة رغوةسميكة فوق بقعة الزيت يصعب التخلص منها وتغطي مساحات واسعة تصل مئات الكيلومترات.ويختلط المستحلب بالماء الأكثر عمقاً ويركز الملوثات الأخرى كالمبيدات وبقاياالمنظفات الصناعية والعناصر الثقيلة والمركبات الهيدروكربونية كما يقوم المستحلببامتصاص بعض العناصر الثقيلة مثل ( الزئبق – الرصاص – الكادميوم ) من مياه البحرويزداد تركيز هذه العناصر في المنطقة المحيطة فتزيد من الآثار السامة في المنطقةفيموت بعض الكائنات الحية وتهلك اليرقات والبويضات مما يؤدي إلى هلاك الحياةالبحرية إما جوعاً أو تسمماً. 
-4 قد يمتد التلوث الناتج عن بقعة الزيت ليشملقاع البحر فبعد انطلاق المواد الطيارة وتكون المستحلب تبقى الأجزاء الثقيلة غيرالقابلة للتطاير والذوبان طافية فوق الماء مدة ما وتتحول تدريجياً إلى كتل صغيرةسوداء تعرف باسم كرات القار التي تنتج بفعل أكسدة بقايا الزيت الثقيل مع أكسجينالهواء وبواسطة بعض العوامل الميكروبيولوجية الأخرى . 
وتحتوي كرات القار علىمواد الهيدروكربونية والمركبات العضوية والمواد الإسفلتية وتحمل تيارات الماءالكرات لتنشرها في كل مكان ويتحول بعضها بمرور الزمن إلى رواسب ثقيلة تنزل إلى قاعالبحر ( نسبة الكرات السوداء في مياه البحر المتوسط 10 مليجرامات في المتر المربعوقد قدرت كمية هذه الكرات السوداء فوق سطح الأطلسي الشمالي حوالي /13864/ طن عام 1977 وزادت عام 1980إلى /18820/ طن . 
والنظم الإيكولوجية الساحلية أكثر تعرضاَللمخاطر لأن أثر التسرب النفطي أشد وطأة في الأماكن الساحلية التي تلتقي فيهاالمياه الساحلية باليابس . 
-5 زيادة درجة التلوث في منطقة الحادث حيث تعمل بقعةالزيت كمذيب وتستخلص الكثير من المواد الكيماوية الأخرى المنتشرة في مياه البحر مثل ( المبيدات الحشرية – المنظفات الصناعية ). 
-6 وتعمل الرياح وحركة الأمواج علىزيادة التلوث برفع أجزاء من بقعة الزيت نحو الشاطئ وتلوث الرمال وتحيلها إلى منطقةعديمة النفع .لذلك تكون الشواطئ المجاورة لخطوط نقل النفط مهددة بتسر بات نفطيةلأنها تقع تحت رحمة حركة الرياح والمد والجزر والأمواج التي يمكنها دفع البقعالنفطية نحوها . 
-7 قد يصحب تلوث المياه بزيت النفط نوع آخر من التلوث يشبهالتلوث الكيميائي فبعد انتشار طبقة الزيت ورقتها بمرور الزمن تستطيع أشعة الشمساختراقها ويتمكن أكسجين الهواء من الانتشار خلالها وبهذا التأثير يحدث تفاعلكيميائي ضوئي يشترك فيه كل من أشعة الشمس وأكسجين الهواء ويحفزه بعض الفلزاتالثقيلة الموجودة في المستحلبات المتكونة من اختلاط الزيت بالماء وينتج عن هذاالتفاعل تأكسد بعض السلاسل الهيدروكربونية التي يتكون منها زيت البترول وتحدث بعضالتفاعلات لتعطي بعد مدة من الزمن أصنافاً جديدة من المواد الكيماوية مثل : ( الكحوليات _ الألدهيدات _ الكيتونات _ بعض المركبات الحلقية) وهي مواد لم تكنموجودة سابقا وتصبح في متناول كثير من الكائنات الحيةلأنها تتصف بصغر حجم جزيئاتهاوسهولة ذوبانها في الماء وتؤدي هذه المواد السامة إلى حدوث مزيد من الضرر بالبيئةالبحرية وتكون سبباً في قتل الأسماك وغيرها من الكائنات الحية . 
-8 يؤدي نفوقالمرجان إلى فقدان الشعاب المرجانية موائلها الطبيعية ولا تتجدد غالبية الكائناتالحية في نظامها الإيكولوجي وهذا يطيل مدة تأثير التلوث البحري بالتسربات النفطيةسواء على الشواطئ أو في عرض البحر حتى لو اختفى النفط أو أزيل كما تتأئر الطيورالبحرية ففي المحيط المتجمد الشمالي تتأثر البيئة بالتلوث النفطي أكثر من المناطقالمعتدلة لبطء عمليات تحلل النفط في ظروف البرد والظلمة . 
-9 إن المركباتالنفطية الأكثر دواماً والتي تستغرق فترة طويلة للتخلص منها تنتقل عن طريق السلسلةالغذائية وتختزن في كبد ودهون الحيوانات البحرية وهذه لها آثار بعيدة المدى والتيلا تظهرعلى الجسم البشري إلا بعد سنوات عدة . 
إن تلوث الأسماك يجعلها غيرصالحة للاستخدام الآدمي فعلى سبيل المثال وجد في عينة من الأسماك تم صيدها في خليججاكرتا في إندونيسيا أن نسبة الرصاص فيها تزيد بمقدار 44% عن الحد المسموح به وأنالزئبق يزيد بنسبة 38% كما ورد في تقرير منظمة الصحة الدولية . 
من هنا نستنجالآثار المباشرة وغير المباشرة للتسريبات النفطية على الإنسان وفي طليعتها نقصالبروتين الغذائي اللازم لتغذية أعداد السكان المتزايدة كما أن وصول التسريباتالنفطية إلى الشواطئ يضر بالسياحة من خلال التشويه لمنظر البيئة إضافة إلى كونالبحار والمحيطات مصدراً لمحطات التحلية في المناطق التي تعاني شحاً في إمداداتالمياه العذبة .فضلاً عن أن التربة الزراعية نفسها كثيراً ما تتأثر تأثراً بليغاًبالتلوث النفطي لا سبيل إلى إزالة آثاره وتداعياته وعواقبه إلا بعد زمن ومشقةومحاولات مستمرة في سبيل ذلك​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (18 يناير 2010)

*أولا : توصيف المشكلة * 
* مشكلة التلوث البيئي*

* زادت مشكلة التلوث البيئي في كثير من دول العالم إلى حد يهدد استمرار الجنس البشرى ،حيث تعددت مصادر التلوث التي أصبحت تطرح نواتجها في المحيط الحيوي فتتأثر بها الكائنات الحية بصورة أو بأخرى و تعود بالضرر على الإنسان.*
* و يتضمن تلوث البيئة تغير خواصها نتيجة تغير كمي أو كيفي تتعرض له بفعل الإنسان أو العوامل البيئية ،و يعرف التلوث بأنه وجود إيه مادة أو طاقة في غير مكانها و زمانها و كميتها المناسبة ،فالماء يعتبر ملوث إذا أضيف للتربة بكميات تحل محل الهواء، و البترول يعتبر ملوث إذا تسرب إلى مياه البحار،والأصوات إذا زادت شدتها عن حد معين تعتبر ملوثات قد تسبب الصمم.*
* و يمكن تصنيف الملوثات إلى ملوثات إلى بيولوجية مثل حبوب اللقاح والبكتريا ،و ملوثات كيميائية مثل المبيدات بأنواعها و مخلفات احتراق البترول،و ملوثات فيزيائية مثل الضوضاء و التلوث الحراري. وتنتشر الملوثات سواء كانت بيولوجية أو كيميائية أو فيزيائية بنسب متباينة في الهواء و الماء والتربة و الغذاء و من ثم يتسع مدى ضررها ،و عملا على تبسيط دراسة موضوع التلوث نقسمه إلى ما يأتي : *
*أولا : تلوث الهواء: *
* نشأ منذ اكتشاف الإنسان للنار في سالف العصور، و لكن هذه المسألة لم تدخل في عداد المشكلات إلا في أعقاب التطور الصناعي و التكنولوجي عندما بدأ الإنسان المتمدين في العصور الحديثة استخدام الفحم و البترول ،و في إنشاء المصانع و المعامل ،ووسائل النقل المختلفة ،وإقامة المفاعلات النووية .*
* و يرجع تلوث الهواء إلى عدد من المواد منها : *
*1- الجسيمات: أكثر الملوثات انتشارا ،و مصادرها متنوعة أهمها مداخن المصانع والمعامل ،والمحارق ومقالب القمامة – إذ يحتوي الدخان المتصاعد منها على جسيمات دقيقة من الكربون و الرماد المتطاير و الشحم و الزيت – *
*و أهم الجسيمات مثل جسيمات الرصاص و الكادميوم ، و غبار القطن في مصانع الغزل و النسيج،و غبار الفسوفات في المناجم.و تسبب العديد من الإمراض للإنسان الذي يستنشقها مثل أمراض الجهاز التنفسي و الجهاز العصبي .*
*2-الأوزون: اشهر نواتج الأكسدة في الهواء،يعمل حائل لصد الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية القادمة من الشمس مما يحمي الكائنات الحية من خطر الاحتراق و التسمم.لكن وصوله للهواء الذي نتنفسه نتيجة كثرة استخدام مركبات الفريون في عمل الثلاجات و مكيفات الهواء يلوث الهواء و يؤدي لتآكل طبقة الأوزون مما يعني تسرب الأشعة الكونية الضارة فوق البنفسجية،و يوجد أيضا في المحولات الكهربية و محطات القوى الكهربية مما يؤثر على الإنسان.*
*3- الملوثات الإشعاعية: هي تلك الناجمة عن الانفجارات النووية أو الاختبارات النووية حيث أن زيادة تركيزها يؤدي لهلاك الكائنات الحية و الأمراض السرطانية و التشوهات الخلقية و يمتد آثرها لأجيال طويلة ,مازال أثرها ملحوظ حتى الآن على الكائنات في جزيرتي هيروشيما و ناجازاكي باليابان بعد إلقاء القنابل الذرية عليها 1945 ،و كذلك بعد كارثة انفجار المفاعل النووي الروسي تشير نوبل .*
*4-ملوثات أخرى: أهمها ثاني أكسيد الكربون الناتج من استخدام الوقود العضوي(البترول،الفحم) الذي تؤدي زيادته لارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض(الاحتباس الحراري)،و حبوب اللقاح التي تسبب أمراض الحساسية المختلفة ،وأيضا المبيدات الحشرية و العشبية .*
*ثانيا : تلوث الماء : *
* هو أي تغير دخيل على الصفات الطبيعية للماء يجعله غير صالح للاستخدام،و تضم الاستخدامات المتعارف عليها الشرب و الاستحمام و الري وتربية الأسماك و الصناعة والملاحة .*
* يمكن تقسيم مسببات تلوث الماء إلى : *
*1- **التلوث بالميكروبات و الفيروسات و الطفيليات المسببة للأمراض.*
*2- **التلوث بالمواد العضوية القابلة للتحلل و التي تستهلك الأكسجين الذائب في الماء فتقضي على الأسماك.*
*3- **التلوث بالأملاح غير العضوية التي يصعب التخلص منها مما يجعل الماء غير صالح للاستخدام.*
*4- **التلوث بمخصبات النباتات المائية مثل أملاح البوتاسيم والفوسفات.*
*5- **التلوث بالمواد البترولية الناجمة من عمليات التنقيب عن البترول تحت مياه البحار و المواد المتسربة من الناقلات الضخمة ، التي تطفو على سطح الماء فتحجب الهواء مما يضر بالكائنات الحية الموجودة بالماء.*
*6- **التلوث ببعض مخلفات الصناعة من معادن و مركبات كيميائية سامة تسبب موت الكائنات الحية.*
*7- **التلوث الحراري الناتج عن طرح مياه المصانع الساخنة في الأنهار و البحار مما يسبب موت كثير من الكائنات الحية.*

*لذا فان استخدام الماء الملوث يؤدي للعديد من الأمراض كالكوليرا و التيفود والبلهارسيا ، واستخدامه في الري يلوث النباتات التي تؤكل طازجة ،ذلك بالإضافة إلى أثره البالغ على الثروة السمكية.*
*وسلوك الإنسان في هذا المجال له بالغ الأثر في تلويث المياه .*
*ثالثا : تلوث التربة : *
* تتلوث التربة بالعديد من المركبات الغريبة عن مكوناتها المعدنية و العضوية والتي تصل إليها مع ماء الري أو الرياح أو مذابة في الأمطار،وفي صورة جسيمات من المبيدات الحشرية أو العشبية،ومن المخلفات الصناعية و الغازية و الإشعاعية.و يتحلل بعض هذه المركبات في التربة أو تذوب في مياه الري فتمتصها النباتات ثم تنتقل للحيوانات و بواسطة لحومها و ألبانه تصل للإنسان.*
* واهم ملوثات التربة مثل :*
*1- **مركبات الزرنيخ و الرصاص و ثاني أكسيد الكبريت و الفلور وغيرها من المركبات الناتجة عن مبيدات الآفات أو صهر الخامات أو عوادم السيارات وقد تبقى هذه الملوثات لعدة أعوام في التربة فتؤثر في إنتاجيتها وخصوبتها وتقلل من وجود كلا من الأكسجين والنيتروجين بين حبيباتها وتؤدى لتسمم التربة وقتل الكائنات الدقيقة بها** .*
*2- **ملوثات إشعاعية نتيجة تزايد استخدامات المواد المشعة وتطبيقاتها في الحرب والسلام تؤدى إلى العديد من الأمراض السرطانية للدم والعظام مثل حالة النظير المشع لمعدن استرونشيوم (90) حيث وجد أن النباتات لا تميز بينة وبين معدن الكالسيوم فتقوم بامتصاصة خاصة نباتات الحبوب مما ينقلة للإنسان فيتراكم في عظامه مما يؤثر على عملية تكوين خلايا الدم بالجسم** .*
*رابعا: الغذاء** :*
* هناك مصدران رئيسيان لتلوث الغذاء وهما التلوث بالميكروبات والطفيليات والتلوث بالمواد الكيميائية*
*1- **يسبب تناول الغذاء الملوث بالميكروبات و الطفيليات العديد من الأمراض مثل:*
*أ‌- **السل: ينتقل من الطعام الملوث بمكروب المرض خاصة شرب اللبن الملوث **.*
*ب‌- **التسمم الغذائي : نتيجة نشاط ميكروبي أو انزيمى مثل تحلل الأطعمة ،التخمر، التعفن ،تكاثر الميكروبات الضارة كالسالمونيلا **.*
*ت‌- **الأمراض المعوية: مثل الكوليرا و التيفود والدوسنتاريا . *
* 2- بينما يسبب الغذاء الملوث بالماد الكيميائية العديد من الأضرار التي تختلف فيما بينها وفق نوع المادة و كميتها في الطعام ،و هي مثل المبيدات الحشرية و العشبية وما يتسرب منها في أنسجة النباتات،والماد السامة في أجسام الكائنات البحرية كالأسماك . *
* خامسا : التلوث الضوضائي : *
* أصبح الآن أمرا ملموسا جدا،فالأصوات الصاخبة الناتجة عن الكثرة العددية الزائدة للجنس البشري و ما يصدر عنها من أنشطة تدفع إلي البيئة بموجات صوتية غير عادية فتلوثها، فقد أتت مع المدنية الكثير من الآلات والوسائل التي تحدث ضجيجا يصعب تحمله لفترة طويلة دون أثار مرضية .فالطائرات، و آلات المطابع والمكاتب ،و أجهزة الراديو و التليفزيون والتكييف كلها تدفع في البيئة موجات صوتية شديدة قد تؤدي لفقد السمع واضطراب الأعصاب و أمراض القلب والصداع والإجهاد المزمن كما تقلل من إنتاجية الإنسان و تؤثر علي سلوكه و عواطفة.*
* وهي لا تؤثر فقط علي الإنسان فقد ماتت بعض فئران التجارب ومرض بعضها الأخر بتعريضها للضوضاء . *








*ثانيا : الحل* *المقترح* 
* وسائل مكافحة مشكلة التلوث البيئي *
*تختلف تلك الوسائل باختلاف نوع التلوث وذلك كالآتي :*
* أولا : وسائل مكافحة تلوث الهواء : *
*1- **تغيير أنواع الوقود المستخدم و الأخذ بأقلها ضررا،فالوقود البترولي يحدث تلوثا اقل من الفحم،و الغاز الطبيعي يحدث تلوث اقل من البترول .*
*2- **إزالة المواد الملوثة الناتجة عن الوقود قبل أن تتمكن من تلويث الهواء.ومن أمثلة ذلك تركيب مرشحات لأدخنة المداخن و لعوادم السيارات .*
*3- **استخدام طاقة الشمس،و هي طاقة نظيفة لا ينشأ عنها ملوثات .*
*4- **الانتفاع بالتكنولوجيا و استخدام الطاقة الذرية مع اخذ الاحتياطات الواجبة للتحكم في الإشعاعات .*
*5- **إنشاء المصانع و المعامل خارج المدن، مع اخذ الاحتياطات الصحية اللازمة .*
* ثانيا : وسائل مكافحة تلوث الماء :*
*1- **عدم إلقاء المخلفات الآدمية والصناعية في موارد الماء إلا بعد المعالجة العلمية السليمة .*
*2- **الأخذ بتكنولوجيا معالجة مياه المجاري و المياه المتخلفة عن الصناعة لإعادة الانتفاع بها .*
*3- **إجراء فحص دوري لعينات من المياه لدراسة مدى تلوثها و اخذ الإجراءات اللازمة لمعالجة ذلك .*
*4- **القيام بالبحوث التي تتناول الانتقال و الترسيب البعيد للملوثات في المياه العميقة و التي تتناول الوسائل الاقتصادية لمعالجة المخلفات والتخلص منها .*
*ثالثا :وسائل مكافحة تلوث التربة :*
*1- **إنشاء المصانع والمعامل بعيدة عن المزارع،و معالجة المياه المتخلفة عنها قبل صرفها .*
*2- **الاستخدام الرشيد للمبيدات بمختلف أنواعها و للأسمدة الزراعية .*
*3- **تكثيف وسائل الأمن لمولدات الطاقة الذرية و الابتعاد بأماكن التفجيرات النووية إلي الحد الذي يكفل ألامان للكائنات الحية ويعمل علي سلامة التربة الزراعية *
*4- **الصرف الجيد للأراضي الزراعية،ومعالجة مياه الصرف ثم إعادة استخدامها .*
*رابعا : وسائل مكافحة تلوث الغذاء :*
*1- **الغسل الجيد للطعام الذي يؤكل طازج،والطهي الجيد للطعام المطهي .*
*2- **حفظ الطعام من التلوث باستخدام الطرق المناسبة .وإعدام الأغذية الملوثة والفاسدة .*
*3- **التخلص من الحشرات خاصة الذباب ،و عدم تعريض الأطعمة مكشوفة للهواء .*
*4- **الكشف الطبي الدوري على صانعي الأطعمة و مقدميها و القيام بعمل التحاليل البكتريولوجية للتأكد من خلوهم من ميكروبات الأمراض ومن سلامة صحتهم .*
*خامسا :وسائل مكافحة التلوث الضوضائي : *
* تنتقل الضوضاء من المصدر إلى المستقبل عن طريق وسط مادي، لذا يمكن التحكم فيها باستخدام ثلاث طرق :*
*1- **خفض المصدر : وذلك باستخدام آلات اقل ضجيجا،و إبعاد المطارات و الطرق السريعة عن المناطق السكنية، واستعمال آلات تنبيه اقل إزعاجا*
*2- **إعاقة الوسط :تنتقل معظم الأصوات في موجات تضاغط و تخلل،و من خلال الأجسام بتذبذب جسيماتها استجابة لذبذبات موجات الصوت و تحدث رنينا ،لذا من الممكن تركيب آلات الصناعة على قواعد من المطاط أو اللباد تقل حركتها وهديرها،ويمكن استخدام مواد ماصة للصوت أو تركيب حواجز أو عواكس صوتية بين الآلات .*
*3- *حماية المستقبل :عندما نضع أيدينا على أذاننا نحمي أنفسنا تلقائيا ضد الضوضاء، ويمكن وضع أغطية واقية للأذن فتنخفض شدة الصوت بمقدار حوالي 50 ديسيبل ، وهو ما يخفض صوت الطائرة عند إقلاعها إلى ما يقرب من صوت المكنسةالكهربائية أو الخلاط الكهربي . ​​ ثالثا : تكلفة الحل ​ إن مسئولية تحمل تكاليف مشاكل التلوث البيئي تقع على عاتق الدول المتقدمة و الدول الصناعية التي تشكل مصدرا للتلوث البيئي منذ مئات السنين إبان الثورة الصناعية التي مكنتها من التقدم. فالدول النامية أو الفقيرةهى التي تتحمل نتائج التلوث ولا تستطيع مواجهته. 
​​ وتكاليف مواجهة التلوث و ما يترتب عليه من مشكلات كبيرة جدا وتقدر بمليارات الدولارات و لكن ذلك يعتمد على مدي التلوث القائم ، فكلما زاد نسبة التلوث زادت تكاليف مواجهته .​​ لكن هناك بعض الإجراءات الوقائية السليمة و البسيطة التي سبق ذكرها في وسائل مكافحة البيئة يمكن بواسطتها مواجهة التلوث و ربما منعه وذلك دون أن تصل تكاليفها لمثل هذه المبالغ الطائلة مثل تلوث الغذاء الذي يمكن التصدي له باتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية التي تمنع تلوثه ،و كذلك تلوث الماء الذي يمكن تفاديه إذا اتبع الأفراد في المجتمع العادات السليمة اتجاه المحافظة على الماء وعدم تلويثها .​​​أما بالنسبة للوسائل التي تتكلف مليارات الدولارات فإنها تتمثل في بعض الوسائل في بعض أنواع التلوث مثل تلوث الهواء والذي قد تصل فيه التكاليف الي مليارات الدولارات فتكاليف تركيب مرشحات لمداخن المصانع وشكمانات السيارات تتكلف الكثير،وايضا تلوث الماء و التربة فقد تصل التكاليف أحيانا لمبالغ ضخمة . ​​ إذا حافظ الإنسان على البيئة من التلوث فان ذلك لن يكلفة الكثيرو ذلك في مقابل ما يتكلف ويعاني من أثار التلوث .​​​​​​رابعا : العائد من الحل​​الفوائدالاقتصادية تتراوح بين حماية الصحة البشرية وحماية المحاصيل والغابات وخدمات أخرى للطبيعة وذلك وفق آخر نسخة من الكتاب السنوي لتوقعات البيئة العالمية​​تستطيع البلدان والمدن التي تتخذ إجراءات لتخفيض معدلات التلوث البيئي أن تحقق مكاسب هامّة وضخمة كما جاء في النسخة الأخيرة من الكتاب السنوي لتوقعات البيئة العالمية الصادر من قبل برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة . . 
تشمل المكاسب الاقتصادية التي يتم تحقيقها خفض حالات الوفاة وانخفاض تكاليف الرعاية الصحية وذلك نتيجة لانخفاض حالات الوفاة التي تحدث بسبب الأمراض المتعلقة بالتلوث. وتتحقق مزايا أخرى نتيجة الانخفاض في الأضرار التي تتعرض لها الزراعة والأنظمة البيئية مثل الغابات بالإضافة إلى تخفيض الأضرار التي تحدث للبنية التحتية وللمباني العامة من الملوثات المسببة للتآكل والتدهور. ​​ وقد ورد في دراسة المفوضية أنه "برغم أنه لا توجد طريقة متفق عليها لتقييم الأضرار التي تحدث للأنظمة البيئية من ناحية مالية، فان المزايا البيئية التي تتحقق نتيجة انخفاض معدلات تلوث البيئة ستكون أيضاً كبيرة وهامّة من خلال تقليل مساحات الأراضي والأنظمة البيئية التي قد تتعرض للتلف والضرر نتيجة الأكسدة وفقدان الأكسجين والأوزون. " 

ويقدر التقرير بأن تحقيق الأهداف الجديدة سيؤدي إلى تقليل الأضرار التي تحدث للمحاصيل الزراعية وذلك بمبلغ 0.3 مليار يورو سنوياً. وقد تم إلقاء الضوء على مسالة تكاليف ومزايا مكافحة تلوث الهواء المتعلق بالطاقة كتاب توقعات البيئة العالمية 2006 للأمم المتحدة . ​ 





خامسا : الخلاصة و التعليق ​​الانسان جزء لا يتجزأ من الطبيعة رغم وضعه المتميز،فهو كغيره من الكائنات يعتمد على ما تكفله له البيئة التي يعيش فيها من مقومات الحياة ، كالغذاء و الهواء و الماء.​و من التحديات التي تواجه الانسان حاليا هي كيفية المحافظة على التوازن الطبيعي داخل البيئة التي يعيش فيها ، بعد استخدام التقدم العلمي والتطور التكنولوجى الذي اخل بهذا التوازن .​وتجمع الدراسات البيئية على إن الانسان لا يستطيع الحصول على غذائه من البيئة الا اذا وازن بين أعداده المتزايده وبين ما يمكن أن توفره البيئة من مصادر غذائية،ولا يمكنه الحصول على هواء التنفس النقي الااذا حافظ على جو بيئتة من التلوث، ولا يضمن الحصول على مياه الشرب النقية الا اذا توقف عن إلقاء فضلات مصانعه ومنازله في الأنهاروالبحاراو عالجها قبل ذلك .​​وعملا على استمرارية حياة الانسان على الأرض ، فانه عليه إن يسعى جاهدا لإيجاد الحلول المناسبة للمشكلات العديدة التي تشكل خطرا على حياته وفي مقدمتها التلوث البيئي .​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (18 يناير 2010)

​​​​​​​الكيماويات و البيئة
الادارة الامنة للملوثات العضوية الثابتة​ 














الكيماويات والبيئة​​ليس هناك شك في ان الكيماويات قد لعبت دورا هاما في تطور المجتمعات البشرية من خلال استخدامها في كافة الانشطة العلمية و الصناعية و الزراعية و البترولية و العلاجية و التجارية و الحربية و المنزلية.
و كما ساعدت الكيماويات علي ارتقاء مستوي الحياة ، ادت الي تعرض صحة الانسان و بيئتة الي مخاطر كثيرة اثناء انتاجها و نقلها و تخزينها و استخدامها و التخلص منها.
وقد طوع الإنسان على مختلف العصور الكيماويات لاستخدامها في حروبه بدءاً من المنجانيق إلى الأسلحة الكميائية المتطورة .
ويزيد عدد المركبات الكيماوية المعروفة في العالم حتي الان عن اثني عشر مليون مركب، يتداول منهم نحو سبعون الف في الحياة اليومية، و لكن المعلومات و البيانات الخاصة بتاثيرها علي صحة الانسان و بيئتة و طرق الوقاية و العلاج منها مازالت محدودة.

و لتقليل المخاطر الناشئة عن تداول الكيماويات يلزم وضع سياسات و نظم خاصة لادارة تداولها بطرق امنة مبنية علي اسس علمية سليمة و علي معلومات و بيانات دقيقة واضحة و متجددة ، كما يلزم توعية العامة بمخاطر الكيماويات و التاكد من معرفة كل من يتداولها بخواصها و تاثيرها و انسب الطرق لتقليل مخاطرها و طرق الوقاية و العلاج منها.


مجالات استخدام الكيماويات في مصر

تستخدم الكيماويات في مصر في مجالات متعددة ففي مجال الزراعة تستخدم المبيدات و الاسمدة بمعدلات مرتفعة بغية زيادة انتاجية الاراضي الصالحة للزراعة و التي تبلغ نحو 5 % من اجمالي مساحة مصر و ذلك لتلبية احتياجات النمو السكاني المتزايد، و قد ادي ذلك الي تلوث التربة الزراعية و اثر علي قدرتها الانتاجية كما تلوثت مصادر المياة السطحية و الجوفية و النباتات و المحاصبل المختلفة نتيجة استخدام الطائرات في الرش المساحي، و ادي ذلك الي تسمم الماشية و غيرها من الحيونات و تاثر الانسان بطريقة مباشرة عن طريق ملامستة للمبيدات او استنشاق ابخرتها او بطريقة غير مباشرة عندما يتغذي بالنباتات و الحيوانات و منتجاتها و يؤثر ذلك علي ثروتنا الحيوانية و النباتية و علي اقتصادنا القومي.
وفي مجال الصناعة تستخدم الكيماويات في الصناعات الكيماوية و المعدنية و التعدينية و الدوائية و الغذائية و صناعات الاثاث و الزجاج و الجلود و البلاستك و النسيج و يتعرض العاملين في هذة الصناعات الي مخاطر التعرض للكيماويات و خاصة عند عدم توافر الاجراءات السليمة للوقاية منها وتتصاعد الغازات الضارة من بعض المصانع مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون والأكاسيد الكبريتية والنيتروجينية والأمونيا ويبقى أغلبها معلقاً في الجو وتلوث الهواء المحيط بالمناطق الصناعية وتتسبب في الأمطار الحمضية التي تؤدي إلى تأكل أسطح المنشآت والمناطق الأثرية كما تؤدي إلى تلف المحاصيل الزراعية وتتسبب في أمراض الجهاز التنفسي وأمراض الدم وينتج عن كثير من الصناعات مخلفات صلبة وسائلة تلقى معظمها في المجاري المائية دون معالجة ويزيد من خطورة هذه المخلفات أن معظمها شديد الثبات ولا يتحلل تحت الظروف الطبيعية المعتادة ويبقى أثرها الضار طويلاً في المجاري المائية وفي كثير من الأحيان تحتوي هذه المخلفات على مواد فعالة تتفاعل مع مكونات البيئة التي تلقى فيها وتؤدي إلى استهلاك قدر كبير من غاز الأكسجين الذائب في مياه المجاري المائية مما يؤدي إلى قتل الكائنات الحية التي تعيش فيها ، كما تحتوي بعض المخلفات الصناعية على المعادن الثقيلة مثل الزئبق والنحاس والكادميوم والكروم والزرنيخ والزنك وهي عناصر شديدة السمية للكائنات الحية وعلى رأسها الإنسان لقدرتها على التراكم في الأنسجة الحية وتقوم الأسماك بتخزين الزئبق في أجسامها على هيئة مركب عضوي يعرف باسم ثنائي فينيل الزئبق أو ميثيل الزئبق وتصبح غير صالحة للاستهلاك الآدمي .
وينتج من عمليات تصنيع بعض المبيدات والمواد المطهرة مواد شديدة الخطورة مثل مركبات " الديوكسين " وتعتبر من أخطر المواد السامة التي حضرها الإنسان وينتج عن بعض الصناعات الصغيرة مثل المسابك وورش الطلاء والمدابغ ملوثات كيميائية خطيرة معظمها من المعادن الثقيلة مثل الرصاص والكروم والكادميوم والنيكل وتلقى معظمها على شبكات الصرف الصحي وتؤدي إلى تلف محطات المعالجة للصرف الصحي التي تستخدم الطرق البيولوجية في المعالجة .

وتستخدم الكيماويات في الانشطة البترولية في عمليات الاستخراج و التكرير و الصناعات البتروكيماوية، و تضاف مادة رابع ايثيل الرصاص علي الوقود المستخدم في السيارات لتحسين خواصة لزيادة كفاءة المحرك الامر الذي يؤدي الي تلوث البيئة بمادة الرصاص التي تؤدي الي حدوث امراض خطيرة علي الانسان و خاصة الاطفال حيث تؤثر علي الجهاز العصبي و تتسبب في التخلف العقلي.
كما يمثل التلوث بزيت البترول خطورة كبيرة على الكائنات الحية بما فيها الإنسان لاحتوائه على المركبات العضوية والمركبات الكبريتية التي تتسبب في حدوث أورام واضطرابات في حياة الكائن الحي .
ويؤدي استخدام المنظفات الصناعية التي تستعمل بكميات كبيرة في عمليات الغسيل في المنازل والمنشآت التي تلوث المجاري المائية التي تلقى بها مخلفات لزيادة مركبات الفوسفات التي تؤدي إلى نمو الطحالب وبعض النباتات المائية الأخرى وتؤدي إلى حالة التشبع الغذائي Eutrophication وتتحول البحيرات إلى مستنقعات خالية من الأكسجين تؤدي إلى قتل الأسماك وغيرها من الكائنات الحية وهناك بعض الكيماويات العضوية المحتوية على الهالوجين ينتشر استعمالها في أغراض كثيرة دون الأخذ في الاعتبار أثرها الضار مثل مواد البولي فينيل كلوريد والتي يطلق عليها P.V.C وتستخدم في صناعة كثير من الأدوات المنزلية وبعض العبوات وتعتبر من المواد الخطرة إذا استعملت في بعض أجزاء صناعة الأغذية أو في تعبئة المواد الغذائية وخاصة السائلة مثل اللبن أو الزيت أو العصائر وتسبب الإصابة بالسرطان .
ومن أخطر المواد الكيمائية التي تحتوي على الهالوجين مركبات ثنائي الفينيل عديد الكلور المعروف باسم ( P.C.B ) وتستعمل في صناعة المحولات والمكثفات الكهربائية بسبب قدرتها العالية على عزل الكهرباء وتحملها للحرارة العالية كما تستعمل كمواد ملوثة في صناعة اللدائن وكمواد مضادة للفطريات في صناعة الطلاء وورق التغليف وتؤثر هذه المواد تأثيراً سيئاً على البيئة التي تظهر فيها وتلوثها تماماً وتختزن في الجسم وفي الأنسجة الدهنية بوجه خاص ويؤدي زيادة تركيزها في الجسم إلى الإصابة بالسرطان .
كما أن التدخين يلوث الهواء الذي يدخل إلى الرئة محملاً ببخار القطران أو أبخرة مواد كيماوية مسرطنة مثل البنزبايرين و البنزانثرسين .
ولم يتوقف التأثير للكيماويات عند سطح الأرض وفي جوفها بل يتعدى ذلك إلى الفضاء حيث تصعد الكيماويات المستخدمة في أجهزة التبريد والتكييف وعبوات الأيروسول وبعض الصناعات الأخرى والتي تعرف بمركبات الكلورفلوروكربون والتي تتميز بشدة ثباتها إلى طبقات الجو العليا وتؤدي إلى تلف طبقة الأوزون التي تحمي سطح الأرض والكائنات الحية من أضرار الأشعة فوق البنفسجية المنبعثة من الشمس .
وقد يحدث تلوث كيمائي نتيجة لحدوث التصنيع والنقل والتخزين للكيماويات والغازات الصناعية ومن أخطر الحوادث الصناعية للكمياويات حادث بوبال في الهند عام 1984 الذي أدى إلى وفاة أكثر من ألفين شخص وإصابة عدة آلاف أخرى نتيجة لتسرب مادة أيسوسيانات الميثيل من أحد الخزانات بشركة يونيون كاربيد .
وتعتمد مصر على الاستيراد لتلبية احتياجاتها من معظم الكيماويات حيث ما زال انتاج الكيماويات الأساسية في مصر محدوداً للغاية .
ولتعظيم الاستفادة من المواد الكيمائية وتجنب المخاطر الناتجة عن تداولها يجب اتباع الأساليب الآمنة أثناء تداولها من خلال إدارة سليمة بيئياً لها .

الادارة الامنة للملوثات العضوية الثابتو​​الملوثات العضوية الثابتة هي مجموعة من الكيماويات لها خصائص سامة وتقاوم التحلل وتتراكم في أنسجة معظم الكائنات الحية عن طريق الغذاء والشراب والتنفس .
وتنتقل عن طريق الهواء والماء والأنواع المهاجرة عبر الحدود الدولية وتستقر بعيداً عن مكان اطلاقها حيث تتجمع في النظم الايكولوجية الأرضية والمائية وتؤدي إلى تسمم الإنسان والثروة الحيوانية مسببة أمراضاً عديدة مثل السرطان وتؤدي إلى عيوب خلقية وتؤثر على أجهزة المناعة والإخصاب والقدرات الذهنية .
وتتعرض الأجنة في بطون أمهاتها لهذه المواد من خلال المشيمة ويتعرض الأطفال لها من خلال الرضاعة .
ومعظم هذه المواد يستخدم كمبيدات للآفات الزراعية والحشرية وبعضها يستخدم في الصناعة كما يتولد بعضها كناتج ثانوي – بغير قصد – أثناء بعض العمليات الصناعية مثل صناعات الورق والحديد والصلب والملبدات والإنتاج الثانوي للنحاس والألمونيوم والزنك وصباغة المنسوجات والجلود ومصانع تقطيع الخردة .
وتنتج من بعض العمليات الحرارية مثل محارق النفايات – خاصة الحرق المكشوف – ومن محارق الأسمنت التي تحرق نفايات خطرة ومن محارق الأخشاب والفحم ومحارق الجثث .
كما تنبعث من غلايات المرافق والمنشآت الصناعية ومن المركبات الآلية لا سيما التي تحرق الوقود المحتوي على رصاص ومن مصافي نفايات الزيوت .
والإدارة الآمنة لهذه الملوثات تتطلب تحديدها وحصرها والتوعية بها وبمخاطرها وإيجاد بدائل لها أكثر أمناً والتخلص الآمن منها ومنع إنتاجها أو استخدامها والتحكم في انبعاثها التي تتولد كناتج ثانوي .
وتختلف الإدارة الآمنة للملوثات العضوية الثابتة من بلد إلى آخر طبقاً للظروف المناخية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية لكل بلد .
وتوضح اتفاقية استوكهولم للملوثات العضوية الثابتة التدابير العامة للوقاية من مخاطر هذه الملوثات وتتلخص فيما يلي ..
- تحديد الملوثات العضوية الثابتة وإجراء حصر شامل لها نوعاً وكماً وأماكن تواجدها أو تولدها وإنشاء نظم للمراقبة والرصد .
- التوعية بها وبمخاطرها على كافة المستويات .
- بناء القدرات على الإدارة الآمنة لها .
- تطوير واستخدام نظم الإدارة المتكاملة ( IPM ) واستخدام بدائل أقل خطورة .
- استبدال مواد الـ ( POPs ) التي تستخدم في الصناعة ببدائل أقل خطورة .
- استخدام التكنولوجيا الأنظف ( قليلة النفايات ) وإجراء تغيرات في العمليات الصناعية بغرض خفض أو منع انبعاث الملوثات مثل التحول إلى النظم المغلقة .
- إيقاف الحرق المكشوف والحرق غير المحكوم للنفايات .
- التقليل إلى أدنى حد من تولد النفايات وخاصة النفايات الخطرة وتعزيز استفادة وإعادة استخدام وتدوير النفايات 
- تشجيع المنتجات التي تولد نفايات أقل 
- استخدام طرق محسنة لتنظيف غازات المداخن مثل الترميد الحراري ، الترميد بالحفز ، الأكسدة ، تساقط الغبار أو الامتصاص ، وتعديل تصميمات العمليات لتحسين الاحتراق ومنع تكون الملوثات العضوية الثابتة من خلال التحكم في القياسات مثل درجة حرارة الترميد أو مدة البقاء .
- إنشاء المرافق اللازمة للتخلص الآمن من الملوثات العضوية الثابتة .
- الإلزام والالتزام بالقوانين والتشريعات البيئية ذات الصلة .
- ولتحقيق الإدارة الآمنة للملوثات العضوية الثابتة ، يجب مشاركة جميع الجهات المعنية في حل هذه المشكلة على أن يتم تحديد دور كل جهة والتنسيق فيما بينهم .

دور الحكومة
- وضع السياسات و الخطط و الاشراف علي تنفيذها
- وضع القوانين و التشريعات ذات الصلة و تطبيقها والزام الصناعة و التجارة و الزراعة بالالتزام بها.
- تطبيق الاتفاقيات الدولية ذات الصلة
- التوعية علي كافة المستويات بالملوثات العضوية الثابتة و مخاطرها
- بناء القدرات و تبادل المعلومات و الخبرات و التدريب
- تشجيع الابحاث في نظم الادارة المتكاملة للمبيدات ، لايجاد بدائل اقل خطورة.
- انشاء المرافق اللازمة للتخلص الامن من النفايات الخطرة
- حصر للملوثات العضوية الثابتة _ نوعا ما_و تحديد اماكن تواجدها
- التنسيق مع جهات اخري معنية ، محليا و دوليا للاستفادة من المساعدات الفنية و المالية التي تخصصها الدول المانحة لهذا القرض.
دور الصناعة
- الالتزام بالتشريعات و القوانين البيئية التي تحد من تولد الملوثات العضوية الثابتة
- تطوير بدائل اقل خطورة
- تطبيق مبدا الالتزام بالمنتج طوال فترة حياتة ” مبدا من المهد الي اللحد“ و الالتزام بمعالجات مخلفات منتجاتهم و التخلص الامن منها
- اتخاذ كافة الوسائل للتاكد ان من يستخدم منتجاتهم يستخدمها بالطريقة الامنة.

دور الجمعيات غير الحكومية
- نشر الوعي عن الملوثات العضوية الثابتة و مخاطرها و طرق الوقاية منها بين جميع فئات المجتمع.
- نشر المعلومات و تبادل الخبرات عن البدائل و نظم الادارة المتكاملة للمبيدات
- الرصد و المراقبة
- اجراء مشروعات تجريبية
- تكوين مجموعات ضغط علي الصناعة و التجارة و متخذي القرار للالتزام بتطبيق الاتفاقيات الدولية و التشريعات الوطنية ذات الصلة و الحد من انتاج او استخدام او تولد الملوثات العضوية الثابتة.

دور المستخدم
- الالتزام بالتشريعات و التعليمات المنظمة و تشجيع الطرق و البدائل المطورة.

دور المستهلك
- فرض ضغوط علي المنتج و المستورد عن طريق عدم شراء أي منتجات يدخل في انتاجها او تحتوي علي ملوثات عضوية ثابتة

دور الجهات البحثية
- تطوير التكنولوجيا الانظف و البحث عن بدائل للملوثات العضوية الثابتة اقل خطورة
- تطوير وسائل الرصد و التحليل و الوقاية

دور النقابات المهنية
- التمسك بحق الفلاح و العامل في الوقاية و العلاج من مخاطر الملوثات العضوية الثابتة


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (18 يناير 2010)

ده كلام رائع وجميل لكن مين الذى سوف يقوم بتنفيذ هذا الكلام


----------



## عباس المهندس (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع والكبير نتمنى منك المزيد وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## Heroellazez (22 يناير 2010)

لو سمحت مافيش الكلام ده بالانجليزي مع المصادر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2010)

جهد كبير
بارك اله فيك


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (31 يناير 2010)

*حــــــوادث وإصـــــابات العمـــــل في قطـــــاع الــنفط*

حــــــوادث وإصـــــابات العمـــــل في قطـــــاع الــنفط
مــقدمــة
n من اهداف السلامة والصحة المهنية الحفاظ على عناصر الانتاج وفي مقدمتها العنصر البشري.
n التشريعات والقوانين تعطي الحق للإنسان في الحصول على بيئة عمل آمنة.
n حسب احصائيات منظمة العمل الدولية يفقد حوالي مليوني شخص حياتهم بسبب حوادث وإصابات العمل.
n يتعرض العاملون لحوالي 270 مليون حادث عمل و 160مليون حالة اصابة بإمراض مرتبطة بالعمل سنوياً.
n حوادث وإصابات العمل قد تغيرت شكلا ولكنها لم تفقد قدرتها التدميرية . 

أسباب حوادث وإصابات العمل
يرجعها أصحاب العمل إلى قلة الانتباه والإهمال من طرف العاملين والعاملات إلى ظروف العمل المفروضة عليهم ونقص قواعد السلامة والدولة إلى عدم احترام القوانين الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية .
مسببات حوادث وإصابات العمل : ـ 
أ ) أسباب لها علاقة بالعاملين ومنها : ـ 
n عـدم الانتباه والتركيز في العمل .
n قلــة التــدريب والخــبرة .
n عدم اتباع قواعد وتعليمات السلامة. 
n عـــــــلاقات العمــــل . 
n عدم ارتداء معدات الوقاية الشخصية .

ب ) أسباب لها علاقة ببيئة العمل : ـ 
n عوامل كيمائية ( أبخرة ، غازات .........)
n عوامل فيزيائية ( ضوضاء ، حرارة ،....) 
n عوامل بيولوجية ( بكتريا ،.............. )
n قلة نظافة وترتيب مكان العمل .
n أخطاء في مرحلة التخطيط والتنفيذ. 
n نقص في معدات السلامة . 
تكاليف حوادث وإصابات العمل
أن لحـوادث وإصابات العمـل خسائر وأضرار فادحة مادية ومعنوية مباشرة وغير مباشرة ويتأثر الجميع من حوادث وإصابات العمل سواء كان الفرد المصاب أو أسرته أو المؤسسـة التابـع لها بالإضافة إلى عدد الوفيات والإصابات السالف ذكره فأنها تكلف خسائر اقتصادية هائلة فقدرت تكاليف حـوادث وإصابات العمل سنـة 2001بنسبـة 4% من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي العالمي بما يزيد علي مبلغ 1251353 مليـون دولار فقطـاع الأعمال الأمريكي ينفق سنوياً 170.9 مليار دولار علي الآثار المترتبة علي حوادث وإصابات العمل وفق لما جاء في تقديرات إدارة الصحة والسلامة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .
وفي أمريكا اللاتينية وحدها قدرت تكاليف حوادث وإصابات العمل سنة 2000 بحوالي 76مليار دولار . 

حـوادث وإصـابات العمـل والأمراض المهنية في قطـــــاع الــنفط
n عمليات استكشاف وتنقيب وإنتاج النفط يمكن إن تحدث في جميع الظروف الجوية من الغابات إلى الصحراء إلى القطب المتجمد الشمالي ومن الأرض الجافة إلى بحر الشمال .
n  لهذا يتعرض العاملين في قطاع النفط إلى عدة مخاطر يمكن تقسيمها إلى : ـ 
1-العاملين في الاستكشاف يتعرضون لعدة أنواع من المخاطر مثل العوامل الجوية كالحرارة والبرودة والرياح بالإضافة إلى الضغوط الناجمة عن التنقل لمسافات طويلة في المناطق القاسية والابتعاد عن المعسكر الخدمي الرئيسي أثناء عمليات الاستكشاف مع احتمالية الإصابة بأمراض الجهاز التنفسي الناتجة عن التعرض للظروف الجوية القاسية والأمراض في المناطق التي توجد فيها أمراض مستوطنة .
- العاملين في الحفر والإنتاج يتعرضون لعدة أنواع من المخاطر كالسقوط من أعلي عند تسلق وتركيب الهيكل المعدني المقام فوق بئر النفط والتعرض للضوضاء العالية والإصابات الناتجة عن نقل وتركيب الأنابيب ومخاطر الاهتزاز عند تشغيل المحركات ومخاطر الانزلاق والالتهابات الجلدية التي تحدث نتيجة التعرض للنفط الخام والأمراض المهنية الناتجة عن المواد الموجودة في النفط والغاز الطبيعي مثل " كبريتيد الهيدروجين " 
وهناك أيضا مخاطر من مواد ذات نشاط إشعاعي تظهر طبيعيا أو معدات ذات مصادر إشعاعية .
3-مخاطر الحرائق والانفجارات 
قطاع النفط من القطاعات التي توجد فيها احتمالية وقوع حرائق وانفجارات نظرا لتعدد العمليات فيها ونوعية المواد المنتجة والمصنعه





























الخـــــلاصــة
n مـن خــلال دراسة حوادث وإصابات العمل في الموقع النفطي تبين أن أعلي مسبب لحوادث وإصابات العمل هو عدم التقيد بقواعد وتعليمات وإرشادات السلامة في إنجاز الأعمال .
n  وكـانت اليـد هي المستهــدف الأول لحوادث وإصابات العمل لطبيعة العمل في هذا القطاع وتنوع الأعمال به .
n  وكانت المرافق العامة والميناء بها اكثر نسبة لحوادث وإصابات العمل لاحتوائها علي عدة أقسام تقوم بأعمال مختلفة .
n  وأتضح أيضا أن أشهر الصيف هي أكثر الأشهر التي تقع بها حوادث وإصابات عمل للعوامل المناخية المتمثلة في ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وكانت الفئات العمرية الأولى أكثر عرضه للحوادث والإصابات وتقل بزيادة العمر واكتساب الخبرات اللازمة .
n  أما من حيث معدل أيام التغيب لكل إصابة فهو في تحسن من سنة إلى أخرى .
n كان السبب الرئيسي لمعظم الحرائق هو الكهرباء والإهمال.
n توزعت هذه الحرائق على معظم االمواقع النفطيه.

التـــوصيــات
n التوعية اللازمة للعاملين في هذا القطاع بأهمية أتباع إرشادات وتعليمات وقواعد السلامة في إنجاز العمل .
n اختيار الأشخاص المناسبين لكل نوعية عمل .
n  التدريب في جميع المراحل ولكل المستويات لدوره المهم في التقليل من حوادث وإصابات العمل .
n  توزيع فترات الراحة أثناء الصيف بشكل يتناسب وارتفاع درجات الحرارة.
n *الاهتمام بمصادر الحرائق وخاصة الكهربائية.*
*n **التاكد من عدم وجود تسرب للنفط والغاز في المواقع النفطيه.*
*n **عدم استعمال كل ما من شأنه احداث شرر في المواقع النفطيه*
*n *عدم القيام بأي عمل قبل الحصول على تصريحة العمل ووجود كادر السلامه

فرقد عبدالله الوائلي /مشرف سلامه


----------



## safety113 (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا
من العوامل الفيزيائية ايضا اخطار الطقس كالصواعق الرعدية والامطار
لك منا الشكر


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (1 فبراير 2010)

*الشروط الفنية الخاصة بمحطات الوقود وتغيير الزيوت*

http://www.environment.org.ly/cond/fcond.htmالشروط الفنية الخاصة بمحطات الوقود وتغيير الزيوت


* الاشتراطات الأساسية في تنفيذ المحطة : 
1-  اختيار الموقع المناسب
2-  تحديد أحجام وسعة التخزين والتفريغ الخد مات المصاحبة .
3- تحديد العمر الافتراضي لخزانات الوقود .
4- تحديد عمليات وإجراءات صرف المخلفات  . 
5- إجراءات وحدات السلامة والوقاية من الحريق.
6- تدريب العاملين علي تشغيل المحطة بشكل امن وسليم بيئيا.
7- لوحات إرشادية داخل المحطة باللغة العربية لتوضيح إجراءات وتعليمات السلامة داخل المحطة.
8- لا يسمح في المحطات الواقعة في المناطق السكانية التصريح بعمليات " الغسيل والتشحيم وصيانة السيارات " .

* الشروط المطلوبة للموقع : -
1- أن يكون الموقع على بعد لا يقل عن 25 م عن المباني السكنية والمدارس والمستشفيات و المنشآت الصناعية .
2- أن يكون الحد الأدنى للواجهة الأمامية للمحطة لا يقل عن 40 متر .
3- أن يكون الحد الأدنى لعرض الطريق من حيــث الدخول والخــروج للمحطة لا يقل عن "10 متر ".
4- أن يكون الموقع مناسب بالنسبة للطريق من حيث الدخول والخروج. .
5- أن لا تقل المسافة عن 1000 م عن المنشآت العسكرية.
6- أن تكون المسافة الفاصلة بين محطة وأخرى لأتقل عن دائرة نصف قطرها 1000متر
7- أن لا يقل البعد الأفقي لحدود المنطقة الخطرة "منطقة المضخات" عن 50 متر من خطوط الضغط العالي.
8- أن لا تقل مساحة المحطة عن 1200م مربع (م.م) وذلك وفق الوصف التالي حسب ما هو مدرج بالجدول مع الأخذ في الاعتبار الظروف الطبيعية للموقع .
 9-  
*ر.م*
*النــــــــوع*
*مساحة الموقع*
*عدد المحطات*
*الموقـــــــــــــــع*
1
محطات صغيرة
من 0.12 : 0.15 هـ
4
المناطق المشيدة بمراكز المحلات
2
محطة حجم متوسط
0.15 : 0.3 هـ
من 5 - 8
على النوع الأول والثاني من الطرق
3
محطة حجم كبير توفر الخدمات الروتينية
أكثر من 0.3 هـ
أكثر من 8
على النوع الأول والثاني من الطرق وبالمناطق الصناعية​ 
10- يجب أن تكون المحطة محاطة بسور دو ارتفاع مناسب وان يتم مراعاة الطابع المعماري العام للمنطقة بحيث تشمل المحطة مناطق خضراء وأحواض زهور.


· الواصفات الفنية الواجب إتباعها عند تصميم المحطة...
أولا: مواصفات الخزانات_.._
1- يفضل استخدام الخزانات ذات الطبقتين في الخزانات الجديدة أو القديمة المراد تحديثها. وأن تكون مطابقة للمواصفات العالمية المعمول بها لنفس الغرض والمعتمدة لذا شركة البريقة لتسويق النفط .
2- يطلى جسم الخزان الداخلي والخارجي بطلاء مضاد للتآكل والصدأ والتسرب بنوعية طلاء المستخدمة لإغراض تخزين المشتقات النفطية ويفضل طلاء الخزانات المصنوعة من الصلب من الداخل بمادة الألياف الزجاجية أو أي مادة أخــــرى تــؤدي نفس الغرض على ارتفاع م من القاع كحد أدنى. .
3- أن يكون لكل خزان ماسورة تهوية بمقاس مناسب لسعة الخزان ويجب ألا يقل القطر الداخلي لماسورة التهوية عن 40 مم وارتفاع يزيد عن ارتفاع أعلى مبنى في المحطة بمترين على الأقل وتنتهي فوهتها العليا دون أي عائق في الهواء الطلق مزود في أعلاه بشبكة من سلك رفيع من مادة مقاومة للصدأ أو التآكل مثل النحاس أو البلاستيك المقوى ولا تقل أبعاد فتحتها عن 6 مم وتزود الخزانات المقسمة إلى أجزاء من الداخل بماسورة تهوية بنفس المواصفات السابقة في حالة تعبئة كل جزء منها بشكل منفصل عن الآخر.
4- يزود الخزان بفتحة دخول بمقاس كاف لفحصه من الداخل ولغرض إجراء الإصلاحات عند الضرورة وفي حالة وجود أكثر من قسم بالخزان فيجب أن يكون بكل قسم فتحة للدخول وأن يكون لكل خزان أنابيب للملء والتهوية والتغذية وتكون نهاية أنبوبة الملء في حدود "40 مم " أربعين ملليمتر فوق قاع الخزان ونهاية أنبوبة التغذية فوق نهاية أنبوب الملء بمسافة لا تقل عن "40 مم" أربعين ملليمتر وأن تزود أنبوبة الملء بغطاء محكم .

* مواصفات حوض الخزان ..
1- يتم وضع خزان الوقود كما هو مبين بشكل رقم (1) تحت مستوى سطح الأرض بحيث تكون المسافة بين ظهر الخزان وسطح الأرض لا تقل عن "1م" في غرفة من الخرسانة المسلحة معزولة جيداً مع وجود فراغات كافية حول جسم الخزان لسهولة الوصول إليه والكشف عليه من جميع الجهات ومعالجة أي تسرب قد يحدث للوقود في حينه ويجب تثبيت الخزانات جيداً في القاعدة مع مراعاة أن تكون المسافة التي تفصل الخزان عن الجدران السائدة لا تقل عن "1م"متر وتزود الغرفة بفتحة وسلم لإجراء عمليات الكشف عن أي تسربات. 
2- يتم وضع الخزان كما هو مبين بشكل رقم (2) تحت سطح الأرض بحيث تكون المسافة بين طهر الخزان وسطح الأرض لا تقل عن واحد متر في غرفة من الخرسانة المسلحة ومحطة بالرمل الناعم من النوعية الخالية من الأملاح ماعدا حوض الخزان بالمواد اللازمة لمنع تسرب المياه أو الوقود منه أو إليه ويتم وضعه في أماكن مرور السيارات على أن يلزم صاحب المحطة بتركيب أجهزة الكشف عن تسربات مشتاقات النفطية .
 3- يتم وضع الخزان كما هو مبين بالشكل رقم (3) تحت مستوى سطح الأرض بحيث تكون المسافة بين طهر الخزان وسطح الأرض لا تقل عن (1م) بغرفة من الطوب ( بلوك ) مع عزل حوض الخزان بالمواد اللازمة لمنع تسرب المياه منه وإليه ويتم إنشائه في الأماكن التي لا تمر بها آليات ويجب حماية هذه المنطقة وتحديد المسافة الآمنة عن طريق نسيجها أو تحدد بارتفاع منسوبها عن أرضية محطة لمنع حركة الآليات من خلالها على أن يلتزم صاحب المحطة بتركيب أجهزة كشف عن التسربات النفطية . 
4- توضع الخزانات داخل حدود المحطة في موقع جيد التهوية ولا تقام عليها أية منشآت أخرى وفي حالة وجود أكثر من خزان بالمحطة فيجب ألا تقل المسافة الفاصلة بين كل خزان وآخر عن "1 م " مقاسه من الجدار الخارجي للخزان في كل اتجاه.
5- حماية الخزانات من مرور ووقوف السيارات عليها وذلك بتغطية المنطقة الواقعة فوقها بالخرسانة المسلحة سمكها لا يقل عن "15 سم " خمسة عشر سنتيمتراً، وفوق سطح المسقط الأفقي للخزانات بمكان أمن ومحكمة الإغلاق بأقفال خاصة كما تنشأ على فتحة الخزان غرفة تفتيش لصيانتها..
6- بالنسبة لخزانات الوقود القائمة حالياً والمدفونة تحت سطح الأرض والمحاطة بالرمل أو الخرسانة الناعمة يلزم صاحب المحطة باستخدام وسائل الكترونية حديثة متصلة بغرفة المراقبة بالمحطة لقياس كمية الوقود في الخزان واكتشاف أي تسرب قد يحدث للوقود ومعالجته.

مواصفات المضخات و الأنابيب وملحقاتها...
 1- يجب أن يكون رصيف المضخات من الخرسانة المسلحة وبارتفاع "25 سم" عن منسوب أرضية المحطة وبعرض لا يقل عن" 1.25 م" وألا يزيد طول الرصيف عن 10.5 م حسب عدد المضخات.
 2- أن تكون نوعية ومواصفات الصمامات والأنابيب مناسبة للخصائص البيئية للموقع.
 3- أن يكـون خرطوم تفريغ الوقود مصنوع من مواد مقاومة وعازلة لتسريب أي شحنات كهر بائية ساكنة أثناء عملية التفريغ من سيارات نقل الوقود إلى الخزانات الأرضية بالمحطة.
 4 - أن يزود خط الأنابيب بعدد كاف من الصمامات لتحقيق التشغيل بكفاءة وأمان أثناء التشغيل العادي وكذلك في حالة حدوث الطوارئ، ويجب ألا يقل عددها عن صمامين أحداهما عند اتصال الأنابيب بالخزان والآخر عند اتصال الأنابيب بمضخة الوقود.
 5 - أن يتم حماية الأنابيب من التآكل وذلك بطلائها بالمواد المناسبة . 
 6- أن تدعم خطوط الأنابيب المدفونة تحت الأرض وتغطى بطبقة من الخرسانة الناعمة لا يقل سمكها عن )15( سم أو يتم حمايتها ببلاط من الحجر وان لا يقل انحدار أنابيب التهوية والتغذية وأنابيب الملء المائلة عن )1:40( في اتجاه الخزان.، وفي حالة وجود حركة السيارات فوق خطوط الأنابيب فيجب تغطية المنطقة بالخرسانة المسلحة.
 7- يجب أن يتم اختبار الأنابيب وتوصيلاتها بإجراء عملية ضغط داخلي هيدرو ستاتيكي لمدة زمنية معينة وذلك للتأكد من عدم وجود أي تسرب قبل القيام بعملية التغطية الخراسانية وفق المواصفات الدولية المتبعة لهذا الغرض .

مواصفات التمديدات الكهربائية...
1- أن تكون جميع المواد الكهربائية المستخدمة في التركيبات والإنشاءات من الأنواع المعالجة خصيصاً ضد الحرائق والمقاومة للصدمات والتفاعلات الكيماوية والمواد الكبريتية.
2- تقسم محطة الوقود من ناحية تصميم الأعمال الكهربائية إلى منطقتين: 
- منطقة خطرة وهي منطقة تخزين وتداول المواد سريعة الاشتعال. 
- منطقة آمنة تشمل بقية الأماكن الأخرى بالمحطة.
3- إنشاء غرفة كهرباء داخلية مستقلة لتوزيع الطاقة على الأقسام المختلفة بمساحة لا تقل عن 2.5" متر مربع وبمسافة لا تقل عن "10 م" مسافة أمان من المنطقة الخطرة مع عدم عمل فتحات تهوية في الجدار المواجهة للمنطقة الخطرة.

أنظمة تصريف المياه .... 
1- يجب أن يتم عمل مجاري مناسبة لأرضية منطقة العمل وتتخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لمنع أي تسرب من المشتقات النفطية إلى مواسير الصرف أو المجاري وأن تكون الأرضيات ذات ميول مناسبة في اتجاه مجامعات الصرف لتصريف المياه أو أي سوائل أخرى تؤدي إلى المصارف المحلية أو مصارف شبكة الصرف الصحي وأن لا يسمح بصرفها خارج الموقع.
2- يجب أن تزود الصرف بمصايد للشحوم والزيوت قبل تصريفها إلى شبكات الصرف الصحي بحيث يتم كشط الزيوت والشحوم والبقايا الأخرى عن المياه قبل صرفها. 
3- تملأ القنوات التي توضع بداخلها أنابيب الصرف الصحي أو غيرها من الأنابيب الرابطة بين الوحدات المختلفة بالرمل الجاف أو ما يماثله وذلك لتسهيل أعمال الصيانة للصمامات والملحقات على أن يتم تغطية هذه القنوات بطبقة مناسبة من الخرسانة.
4- يجب رصف الأرضيات في كل مواقع المحطة بطبقة من الخرسانة بحيث تمنع وصول أي تسرب للمشتقات النفطية للتربة.
 5- لا يسمح بتصريف أي من السوائل التالية إلى شبكة الصرف الصحـــــــي " الكيروسين، الكازولين، الديزل، زيت البترول، أو أي مشتاقات نفطية أخري .
 6- في حالة عدم وجود شبكة عامه لمياه الصرف الصحي يجب أن ينشأ خزان صرف صحي 
بسعة لأتقل عن"24م3" وان يتم تبطينه من الداخل بطبقة عازله من المواد المستخدمة لهذا
 الغرض لمنع أي تسرب للمياه العادمة.
 7- يلتزم صاحب المحطة المحتوى على و حوادث غسيل السيارات وتغيير الزيــــوت بإنشاء وحدة فصل الزيوت عن المياه وذلك قبل عملية الصرف النهائي وتجميعها وتصرف بها وفق الإجراءات المتبعة لتخلص من الزيوت المستعملة . 

: مواصفات مصائد الزيوت والشحوم_ .._
- هي عبارة عن غرفة مصمتة ومعزولة من الخرسانة يكون ارتفاعها اقل من أرضية المحطة بحيث يتم تصريف بقايا عمليات التنظيف بالمحطة إليها. تحتوي هذه الغرفة على قواطع عمودية متعددة، وتوضع القواطع متتالية ويوجد بها مخارج من أسفل تحت مستوى الماء.

* يجب مراعاة المتطلبات التالية عند تصميم المصايد للشحوم والزيوت: 
- أن تكون سعة مصيدة الشحوم والزيوت مناسبة لكميات المياه المستعملة.
- عدم صرف أي مخلفات عبر المصائد عدا الشحوم والزيوت المختلطة بالماء.
- أن تكون المساحة السطحية للمصيدة كبيرة قدر الإمكان لتجنب ارتفاع درجة حرارة المياه المراد معالجتها ولتوفير التهوية المناسبة لها.
- عمل عوارض لتقليل سرعة الدخول.
- خفض منسوب المخرج لمنع مرور الشحوم والزيوت منه.بأن تكون جوانب المصيدة منحدرة، ويفضل أن يكون قاعها مخروطياً ويوصل المخرج في أسفل بقاع المخروط..
- يجب صيانة المصايد بعناية وبصفة مستمرة بالمحافظة على استمرارية أداها .
- التعامل والتخلص من مخلفات الزيوت في المحطة وذلك بتجميعها في خزانات خاصة وتسليمها للجهات المختصة لإعادة استعمالها. 

ً: اشتراطات السلامة والوقاية ومكافحة الحريق_.._
- يجب أن يراعى عند اختيار الموقع توفر مسافات الأمان والأبعاد اللازمة.
- يجب أن تشيد كافة مباني ومنشآت المحطة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال ومقاومة للحريق، ويحظر سكن العمال أو غيرهم أو مزاولة أي أنشطة أخرى غير مرخص بها.
- يجب وضع لوحات إرشادية داخل المحطة باللغة العربية لتوضيح إجراءات وتعليمات السلامة داخل المحطة.
- يجب أن تتولى تركيب جميع الأعمال الكهربائية جهة فنية متخصصة.
- إجراء الصيانة الدورية بصفة منتظمة على كافة التركيبات والتمديدات والأجهزة الكهربائية بمعرفة فني متخصص لمعالجة أي خطر أو عطل في حينه.

· أنظمة الإنذار واكتشاف التسرب والوقاية من الحريق ومكافحته:-
1. أنظمة اكتشاف التسرب:-
 يجب تركيب واستعمال أنظمة اكتشاف التسرب لنماذج حوض الخزانات شكل " 2-3" حيث يجب استخدام الأنواع ذات الكفاءة العالية والتي تعمل على اكتشاف التسرب قبل انتشار أي جزء منه إلى التربة المحيطة .
2. الإنـــذار:-
 تزود المحطة بنظام الإنذار المناسب ضد الحريق بالإضافة إلى وسائل استدعاء فرق الإطفاء ويتم التنسيق في ذلك مع إدارة الدفاع المدني بالمنطقة..
3. الاحتياطات الوقائية ضد الحريق :-
1- وضع لافتات تحذيرية بمنع التدخين داخل المحطة ومراقبة تنفيذ ذلك بحزم.
2- وضع علامات تحذيرية لعدم استخدام أجهزة استقبال اللاسلكي .
3- إيقاف حركة السيارة عند التعبئة .
4- ممنوع دخول السيارات أثناء عمليات تفريغ الوقود.
5- يجب أن لا يستخدم الوقود بتاتاً في التنظيف.
6- يجب إزالة الوقود المتناثر في الحال.
7- يمنع وجود مسببات الحريق والمواد القابلة للاشتعال بالمحطة كما يحظر بتاتاً القيام بأعمال القطع واللحام وغيرها من الأعمال التي قد يترتب عليها حدوث شرر أو قوس كهربائي مع تفادي أي ظروف تؤدي إلى الاشتعال الذاتي.
8- توضع لفتات توضيحية لجميع المواقع داخل المحطة بالإضافة إلى الإرشادات الواجب أتابعاها عند الطوارئ .

4. معدات إطفاء الحريق :-
1- يجب أن تزود مباني ومنشآت المحطة بطفايات الحريق اليدوية المناسبة كماً ونوعاً طبقاً لما تحدده سلطة الدفاع المدني المختصة.
2- يجب أن يتم توفير طفايات آلية تعمل تلقائياً عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة إلى حد معين مع أمكانية تركيبها فوق منطقة مضخات الوقود في سقف المظلة بواقع)طفاية واحدة لكل مظلة(.
3- يجب تأمين عدد كاف من" جرادل" الرمل الناعم النظيف في كافة أرجاء المحطة وتوضع في أماكن مناسبة وسهلة المنال للعاملين بالمحطة بحيث لا يقل عددها عن (2) اثنتين عند كل من منطقة مضخات الوقود وبالقرب من خزان الوقود وأماكن تزويد السيارات بالزيوت والتشحيم .

* الاشتراطات العامة عند تشغيل المحطة..
- تطبيق جميع الشروط المتعلقة بأمان والسلامة و إجراءات الدفاع المدني المعمول بها داخل الجماهيرية العظمى والتي تخص هذا النشاط .

فرقد عبدالله الوائلي / مشرف سلامه مهنيه


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (1 فبراير 2010)

*معلومات هامه عن مخاطر غاز h2s*

*يوجد غاز** H2S **في جميع **مصافي النفط**وهو أحد الغازات الخطيرة والشائعة في صناعة البترول حيث يحدث **كنتيجة ثانوية أثناء انتاج ومعالجة البترول والغاز ويقاس بال** PPM **أي‏*

*Part per million **جزء من المليون يعتبر وحدة قياس سميّة الغازات**كما أن استنشاق** H2S **هو إلى حد كبير طريق للتعرض للأخطاء فعندما يحتوي الجو على 300**جزء من المليون فيعتبر خطير فوراً على الحياة والصحة وتعتمد آثار التعرض عل عدة**عوامل وهي تركيز الغاز في الجو ومدة التعرض والحساسية الجسدية للشخص.‏*

*أما الآثار المرتقبة عند التعرض للغاز فهي كمايلي:‏*

*1((PPm)) **لا آثار جسدية هامة وتبقى حاسة الشم سليمة حيث يمكن اكتشاف الغاز**وله رائحة البيض الفاسد.‏*

*10((PPm)) **التهاب في العين وهو قمة الحد الأقصى**المسموح بالتعرض له لمدة ثمان ساعات‏*

*15((PPm)) **الحد الأقصى المسموح**بالتعرض له 15 دقيقة‏*

*100((PPm)) **يسبب حرقة للعيون والحلق والصداع والغثيان**وسعال كما أن حاسة الشم تصبح عديمة الجدوى خلال 3 ¯¯ 15 دقيقة‏*

*300((PPm)) **يسبب التهابات العين والجهاز التنفسي‏*

*400((PPm)) **صعوبات تنفسية, إفساد**الجهاز العصبي الشلل‏*

*700((PPm)) **فشل الجهاز التنفسي أو الجهاز الدوري**والأغماء والنوبات المرضية‏*

*أما عن مواصفات الغاز فحدثنا الدريبي:‏*

*يعتبر غاز** H2S **غاز قابل للاشتعال وسام جداً, يثير أنسجة العيون المكشوفة**والأنف والحلق عندما يمتصه الجسم فيعمل كالسم الداخلي الذي يمكن أن يفسد الجهاز**العصبي ويشل نظام التنفس كما أنه عديم اللون لذا لا يمكن رؤيته عند التسرب وهو أثقل**من الهواء ويهبط على المناطق المنخفضة كالحفر والخنادق والمصارف على الرغم من أن**المناطق العلوية المرتفعة قد تكون خالية من غاز** H2S **ولكن يتواجد كغاز قاتل جداً في**المناطق السفلية.‏*

*عند احتراق غاز** H2S **ينبعث غاز** SO2 **ثاني**أكسيد الكبريت ويتسبب هذا الآخر بحكة وحرقة للعيون المكشوفة والأنف والحلق*

*وخلل في**النظام التنفسي ويعتبر غاز آكل فعندما يتحد بالرطوبة في الهواء الجوي يشكل الحمض**الآكل الذي يتلف المعادن حيث يأكل الحمض معدن المواسير والصمامات والخزانات**والمعدات الأخرى.‏*

*تدابير وقائية:‏*

*وفي اتصال مع أحد العاملين في**مجال النفط لمعرفة الطرق الوقائية والاحترازية من تأثير الغاز بالنسبة لمن يتعامل**معه حيث أفادنا بأن حقل نيشان بالمقارنة مع باقي الآبار النفطية يعتبر أنه ينفث**أعلى نسبة غاز** H2S **وهو غاز سام وخطر جداً ويعد من أخطر الغازات التي تؤثر على الجسم**البشري ويتجمع في الأماكن المنخفضة والوديان كونه أثقل من الهواء والتعرض له بشكل**مباشر لمدة دقيقتين كافية لقتل الإنسان كما أن التعرض المستمر له يؤدي إلى شحوب في**العينين ويحدث حالة من التقيؤ ويؤدي لإصفرار الوجه*


فرقد عبدالله الوائلي / مشرف السلامه المهنيه


----------



## علي الحميد (1 فبراير 2010)

عاجز عن شكرك أخي فرقد .. ولي سؤال لو تكرمت..

هل هذه الاشتراطات مبنية على مواصفات عالمية أم هي متطلبات حكومية في أحد الدول.. 

لن لدينا اشتراطات في محطات البنزين في المملكة بالرغم من أن ظاهرها اشتراطات سلامة إلا أنها ليست كذلك...


----------



## has2009 (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (1 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز ان معظم الدول العربيه تضع معاير السلامه على الورق فقط دون الأهتمام في تطبيقها على الأرض بنحوا صحيح نعم هذه الأشتراطات معمول بها عالميا


----------



## sayed00 (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخى فرقد على المعلومات 

اكرر طلبى ان ترفق الملف الاصلى مع المشاركة لكون الملف الاصلى بة الجداول التى لا تظهر فى المشاركة مما يسبب صعوبة تنسيق المعلومات

تحياتى


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (4 فبراير 2010)

اشكركم جميعا على المرور


----------



## عمروصلاح (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## مهندس-98 (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للقائمين علي الموقع الموضوعات جميلة


----------



## نفاط عراقي (13 مارس 2010)

مششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## meshosafe (18 مارس 2010)

انا عضو جديد ... كنت بأمر على الملتقى ألاقى فيه معلومات قيمة .. وبعد إنضمامى ليه لقيت شغل أكثر من رائع ... بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وفى إدارة الملتقى .. وأتمنى أفيدكم بمعلوماتى المتواضعة .. زى ما إنتم أبهرتمونى بأدائكم الطيب .... .... شكراً مرة أخرى.:20::56::75:


----------



## saabswydan (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم لقد استفدنا كثيرا"


----------



## saabswydan (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكني اريد ملخص ب دي اف حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## saabswydan (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## agharieb (9 أبريل 2010)

موضوعات مفيدة شكراً لكم


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (17 فبراير 2012)

احسنتم وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمودالحسيني (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة ونتمنى أن تكون المعلومات بملفات مرفقة لسهولة الإستفادة منها


----------



## nowrasmajid (10 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جدا


----------



## Abu Alaiham (3 أغسطس 2012)

*مواضيع أكثر من رائعه 
لله دركم .. ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووورين على هذا الإثراء الكمي بالمعلومات الرائعه
شكراً لكم .. وبالتوفيق*

أبو الأيهم العامري - المهندس أنور العامري ( اليمن )


----------

